# IUI Girls TTC Part 174



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

New home ladies!


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

My clinic told me it needed to be between 36 & 48 hours - mine have all been nearer to 36 I think.

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

I am quite sure my positive one was also 36 hours... 

Maybe I will push for 36 hours basting...


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi Caz   

On all of my cycles, IUI, IVF & ICSI my hospital have told me to have the trigger shot exactly 36 hours before basting or egg collection. I have always believed it was 24-36 hours not 36-48   Either way I'd push for 36 hours because that covers both  

Wishing you lots of luck with this tx cycle          

Erica.xxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Caz,

Our basting was always done 36 hrs after trigger.......same clinic as yours  

Best of luck with this cycle

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

I agree, push for 36 definitely.

Minkey x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

I looked out my notes from my Clinic and they say they do basting between 36-40 hours from trigger shot. I also read the other day that 'washed' sperm only lives for 6 hours, anyone else heard this?


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home ladies - Happy Chatting

                   
​
Amanda xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooo IUI Chicks   

*Suzie-wong~ *    *My heart is broken for you hun! What ever your future may bring I pray you have happiness and everlasting love from the lives around you!*   

Felix~ Just a small delay... good opportunity to de-stress, relax and and take loads of healthy food and maybe a good refreshing walk in the park.... Hope you have a wonderful week-end hun! Glad tests have come back all well! All fingers crossed for basting on Monday!   

Ebonie - Ema~ All fingers and toes crossed for scan on Monday!    Try and relax and find something to destract you before going to sleep. Its so important to be completely relaxed and destressed hun! (Easier said than done!) I will have to try and find the link for what to eat to try and grow follies... think its on the clomid thread... I will have a look and send you a link.

Kristal1 & Rarah~ Welcome to the IUI thread with these fantastic chicks! When repling to a post you will find faces on the top of the typing box... Add a face with the mouse pointer and you will see it will add the words into the typing box i.e. "heart". Once posted this will then add the picture of an heart to your post. Hope this helps...
MMMMMMMMMMM Chocolate MMMMMMMMMMMMM 

Kristal1~ Hope the injections on your good side work a treat!   

Rarah~ This site was made for Ranting too Good times and for the bad times... We will be hear! You get it out hun!   

PrincessKas~ I have made an appointment for Acupunture and the guy says he specialises in Infertility! I really hope this helps me to relax! You said your appointment went well, was it worth it and when will you be going back? How was your diagnoses correlate with the western world? Glad to hear about your 2 follies... 
We will keep knocking down thoses cysts for you! (die-cysts-die)  Hope you have a wonderful week-end away hun!

Nonnie-Inventor of DCD ~ Oh Nonnie... You sure did make me laugh I feel for your DH - chatting on the big white telephone  You go girl... that new dress sounds like it will be priceless... Have you anything in mind?
PM = Personal message... If you select the scroll icon at the end of each perons profile on the the left hand side you can send them a personal message... 
By the way, can I assume you will be having BMS although you not doing tx?   

Maizie~ DCD  How are you doing and when do you hope to start your next cycle?

Pleaseletitbeourturn PLIBOT~ Keep your chin up hun! I have my fingers crossed for your test on Wednesday!    

Spooks~ Hope you holiday was FAB!   

Matchbox~ Glad to hear you can have injections this cycle. Keeping everything crossed hun!   

 Scousemouse~ All the best for your baby scan on Tuesday hun!    

 Tripitika~ All the best for your baby scan on Monday hun!    

Me me me me me 
Training this week for a county match in 2 weeks time... Played for an hour and a half yesterday and can't walk today as my bum is so sore!  I will have to be focused which is easier said than done! Booked an appointment for Acupuncture at £45  first go on the 13th Nov and £30 there after... 
Blood tests should get back end of next week - I am hoping it will show something as I feel something is wrong! Maybe I am just getting older! 
DH offered me a glass of wine last night and I just couldn't even think of smelling that foul stuff  Nonnie, I think your DH might have the same thing with Red Bull 

Love to you all and anybody that I missed in the last week! Fingers toes, arms and legs crossed just for YOU!
   
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya Everyone, 

Just a quickie from me, cos feeling  

Had pink CM on Thursday night (very little) which terrified me, Friday i was ok but Saturday i got a cramp and then some pale brown spotting/CM (tmi sorry) around lunch time which made me   but nothing else, then this morning when wiping (TMI) cm is slightly off colour too like yesterday. Now i am convinced AF on her way as have this before AF normally. I was praying and hoping this was our turn this time (3rd time lucky etc) but doesnt look like it. Dont think i can face work tomorrow if AF does arrive and if it doesnt dont think i can face work tomorrow because if it arrive at work i will go to pieces! Help!

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello PLIBOT!

        

Firstly lots of cuddles sent your way... As the first thing you should be doing is relaxing why don't you take off tomorrow and just relax whether your AF turns up or not!

Spotting/ Coloured CM can occur when AF is due however you could be pg... Some women have gone on to have healthy pregnancies... (I am no expert but thats what happened on this site before)

For your own piece of mind take the day off or two or three... 
DO you test tomorrow? If so, chin up hun - it can still be very good news!    

Sending you loads of love, cuddles and kisses!
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Kissy Bear

Thanks for your reply, i am going to see how i feel in the morning when i get up. Dont know if i have the courage to phone in sick without crying! 

Am officially due to test on Wednesday but AF due before that 'if' im not pregnant. I did buy HPT today but havent used it yet. When is the earliest i can test? Tonight (2am) is 14 days past HCG injection, and 12 days from insemination. Is it too early to test? 

Any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

thinking of everyone this week             
Have had a very tense weekend but so worried about tomorrow!  I love the die cysts die moto  ......I will be dreaming it tonight.  Night peeps xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

well i had my scan and on my left ovary i had twenty follicles the largest was 7.5 mm they like it to be 10 to 11 mm by know they dont want me to up my dose as i have alot there and i hope to god they dont have to abandon my cycle and on my left ovary i have about 9 follicles and the largest is 8mm i have to go back friday what can i do to stop ohss and to make them grow im getting quite worried now .......


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi girls

Well Ive been away and completely lost track of what is going on so am gonna ease myself in slowly (no personals).

I want to join the DCD club as I am STILL waiting for a/f to arrive. Technically it was due last Friday but as I had 2 +ve OPK's in one month its anyones guess. I havent got my drugs yet for the next cycle as I am holding out until Thursday when I have a meeting to discuss IVF. Who knows maybe I can just skip IUI and go straight into IVF next cycle. But if a/f shows up before Thursday then I will be an IUI girl. Am I rambling?   Oh and it all depends on whether or no Cyril Cyst has gone of course!

Suzy-wong - so very very sorry that IUI didnt work for you. Never say never girl. Good luck for the future.

PLIBOT - have you tested? Fingers crossed it was implantation and not a/f!

To everyone else, a big hello, like I said I cant really do personals as I cant take it all in but will next time
Ba
x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi everyone

Whew, got a bit lost there following the thread to our new page. Well its offical I spend more time on the computer to ye lot than writing letters to GP's which I should be doing. Ye are all a bad influence 

Hello to *Ebonie, Kas, Rarah and Felix*. Talk to those follies and keep em warm! Hope ye all get to baste this week. Sending you loads of    .

 and welcome to *Kristal.*
*Davis* Good luck this week either way.

*Spooks*, glad you enjoyed holidays. I suggested dating. DH took me for a surprise dinner and cinema (this was before wedding fiacsco, so no he was not trying to suck up!!!) after I haerd the about cyst. DCD . I couldnt remember the last time we did and it was lovely. I think we forget sometimes why we got together in the first place and this helps remind us. ( Although Saw 4 probably wasnt the most romantic of films........)

*Kissybear. * What the hell sport do you play that leaves you with a sore bum?  .Having lots of BMS ( actually having lots more fun too, cos there is no stress with no treatment!! (Nuff said) 

*Plibot. * Thinking of you today. Let us know how you got on. Sending you  and .

Good luck to everyone else

Nonnie


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to hear bad news from some of you. I am currently on CD 11 and went for my second scan today. Have one follie of around 14mm and a lining of 9.5mm. Going back on Weds for a final scan but looks like I will be basted on Friday. Let's hope it works this second time. Is anyone else at this stage in their cycle?


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, thank-you for your lovely words dont know what i would do without you all .........
kissybear-hope bloods come back soon and that your ok..... ive got to go for bloods tmor xxxxxx
pleaseletit -hope your ok hun xxxxx
davis- goodluck for thurs how hard is ivf xxxx
ebonie- hope your follies grow hun drink lots i hope you don't mind me asking how hard is adopting x
nonnie-glad things are better with dh i know what you mean the last few months me and dh haven't been hardly near each other ........
does any one know what ovulation kites are any good ....... as we are going to try are self's for a few months......speak to the clinic today didn't get very far as i don't know if any of you remember would a nightmar i had on iui day .... 
going to have same bloods done tmor .....
                    the best of luck everybody 
                                suzie-wong xxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone
My PC lost the link to the new thread so apols been AWOL for a while. 
Lots to catch up but just a quick one for now. 
PLIBOT - any news?   
Spooks - sounds like a good holiday - that is probably what we could do with  - weekend is the closest I think we can get (being a teacher) but might try it. Thank you.   I know what you mean about grieving the child you will never have genetically together - I don't suppose that ever goes away does it? Hope today at work wasn't too hard - bet you are tired now!
Suzie-wong - we just used Clearblue when we were trying before knowing we had a problem. The clinics issue those so they must be good. 
Good luck Lilo, Kas (I hate milk!! so can't take that advise I am afraid! - like the GFG though) 
Kissy - I was curious about your sport as well?  
Hope it works out Ebonie. 
Sorry for any I have missed - not easy when you have missed the thread for a while is it? 
Hello to anyone new. 

Tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there, well I went for the scan today (Day 11) and I've now two follies apparently, with the biggest one 15.  They told me to test for my surge (what is that?!) and then if that was positive I would get my injection then and there and basting tomorrow.  

Fortunately it was negative (as I've got a training course tomorrow and would have found it v tricky), so I've been told to test again tomorrow morning and do my Pregnyl injection in the morning and then basting on Wednesday.  I came away being a bit confused though as I'm not sure whether I still inject Pregnyl even if the surge test is negative tomorrow.  Any ideas  

Plibot, fingers crossed for your testing!  Not long now  

Kas, looks like we will both be basting this week.  Wishing you lots of grow follie grow before your next scan.

Ebonie, hope you're doing ok?  Sounds like your follies are responding very well and I'm sure they will grow nicely for Friday.  One thing to bear in mind is that they might offer you a move to IVF if you do keep having so many follies doing so well.  I've heard that can happen so it might be worth having a think how you feel about that.

Rarah sorry to hear you've had a tense weekend.  Hope you are getting a good evening's rest.

Spooks good to see you back and pleased to hear you had a great holiday!

Hello to everyone else and good luck with tx.

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo IUI Chicks.... I am so glad to see the board sprouting with posts  It was terribly quite this week-end!

Spooks~ Glad you had a good holiday! Its nice to be back and know that you can enjoy work again... even if its for 1 day out of the year! 

Nonnie~ How romantic  Its good to remind ourselves what we want and sometimes how our dreams over-shadow our everyday lives... Scary movies put it back into perpective 

Felix~ Good news on Follies hun! GFG    As per my digital ovulation kit, a surge is when there is an increase in the hormone called Luteinising Hormone (LH) in your urine. This LH surge occurs prior to the release of an egg from your ovaries - a process known as ovulation (when I get a surge I get basted the same day)... Glad its being delayed by one day as it could of been very tricky for you! Sorry can't help with the pregnyl question but give your clinic a ring to reassure you doing it right hun! Finegrs crossed all goes well!   

Tiny~ Welcome back being thinking of you hun!  All the best for your next appointment   

Suzie-wong~ Wilkinson's have cheap ovulation kits... which tell you when you get your LH surge and therefore potentially you would ovulate within the next 24 hours... It can be useful if you are stressed and start doubting when you ovulate and when to have BMS. All the best for your blood tests tomorrow!           

PrincessKas~ GFG    All the best for Friday hun! I have everything crossed for u!           

Lilo~ All the best for scan on Wednesday and basting on Friday!!! 
          

Davis~ Hello! Some special DCD cyber vibes sent your way!     

Ebonie~ That is some super follies you have there!  Interesting comments from Felix too. I hope only 1 or 2 follies grow to reach full potential hun. Fingers crossed for you!       

Rarah~ How did today go?          

PLIBOT~ Howzit it going hun?  What choices have you made hun? Being thinking of you! If you are finding it difficult can you phone the clinic?         

To all the IUI chicks, sending you loads of positive vibes and baby dust!
             

Me me me me me... Well you would never believe it!!! I have clicked my back out and can hardly stand, sit or lie down!
 I am in agony and felt like I was dying today at work. Managed to see my Oestropath this evening and he clicked me back into shape although I am still very tender. Something good happened from all this... I have been using deep-heat on my back as it keeps pulling... Well he said to me that a lady had IVF and her eggs died due to the paint fumes in the next room so potentially the same thing could be happening to me and therefore throw it away! Got a few more appointments but feel strongly in things happening for a reason although I am gutted I can't play county!

By the way... I will take you all out of your misery about my sore bum... its from squash!    Squash makes your bum cheeks ache when you are working hard! 

Nonnie made me laugh once again... sore bum from BMS? I thought I must be doing something wrong     but yes you are right - its that time for a lot of us... accept my DH has to be on top as I will need a stretcher!
    ​
Sending everyone lots of love,

  

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

hi guys just checking in before i go to bed.  Well treatment not been cancelled so thats good!  Seem to have lots of follies on good side but not that big, i think around 8 and no dominant ones.  Not sure if this is good but am on jabs for three more days and back for scan Thursday.  Good luck to everyone and I love reading this thread.  Been feeling very hormonal this month.... not sure if its psychological or it is the jabs?  I feel vaguely normal when I read this site (no offense everyone).  Well  l am drinking loads of water but if anyone has more tips about making follies grow, feedback appreciated xxxxx Will speak more tomorrow.


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

This is just a quickie from me as really nervous about tomorrow (official test date) but thought i'd update you so far............... yesterday was day 14 from HCG injection and Day 13 from insemination. I was naughty and did a HPT and it was a .....BFP      

Today, Day 15 from HCG injection and Day 14 from insemination and did a HPT and it came up BFP straight away again.      

What do you all think? I have been shaking with nerves ever since.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well hun i would say that you are preganant congratulations thats so fabulous hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Eveline (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi there,

Just wondered if anyone can help reassure me about CM after HCG injections. 

It's just that in my past 2 DIUI cycles (one medicated, the other unmedicated) my CM has simply disappeared once I've had the HCG injection. Anyone had the same thing? Is this normal? 

I'm definitely ovulating with progesterone reading of 46 on day 6 post treatment. 

And to pleaseletitbeourturn...I think it is honey, congratulations   

EByGum


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all,

pleaseletitbeourturn - congratulations hun, I'd say your BFP is a real one hun! well done!

Kissy - sorry to hear about your bum cheeks and back, hope you feel better soon.  In our clinic they have signs everywhere saying strong smelling perfumes and deoderant are bad for sperms and eggs so I can understand the paint theory, anything that is alcohol based it is I think.

Just a quick update from me, had our 1st scan today and saw 1 little heartbeat, need to update my ticker though case they say I'm 7wks 2 days.

Good luck to all IUI girls, have everything crossed for you!

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

PLIBOT -       Brill news
Congratulations!!!!
Tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Plibot, it's definitely your turn now!  That's fantastic news      So happy for you. 

Just a quickie from me as I need to get an early night as it's basting time tomorrow.  I finally got matched with my donor today (nick of time) and I'm really excited.  I also spoke to my Mum and Dad tonight and they said that they would fund the rest of my treatment (if I need it after this first IUI  ) so the pressure is really off.  Bless them!

Wishing everyone the best and sorry not to do more personals at the minute.

Felix xx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello there.

I'm new to this board, have been a Clomid girl up to now. 

But - had my first blood test for this month's IUI this morning (am having bloods to detect LH surge) and go for a scan on Saturday morning to have a look at follicles.  Will be the first follie scan I'll have ever had, so am looking forward to it, although a bit concerned about what it'll reveal.

I'm having a really super busy time at work this month too - so it's going to be interesting trying to fit it all in.  DH has a big interview (for a teaching PGCE) next Wednesday afternoon which he's nervous about, and at this rate it's looking like it's on a collision course with his needing to go and produce his swimmers at the clinic.  Oh well - life it never straight forward is it?

Looking forward to getting to know you all - hope that today is a good day for everyone. 

And PLIBOT - Well done!!  Wishing you all the best. 

MC
xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind replies 

Just got back from clinic and they confirmed that " I am pregnant" Woohoooo.    I am so excited but so nervous. Meant to be at work but popped home to try and relax a bit first! Hubby is at work, poor thing!
Got 7 week scan on 28th November. Counting the days already  

Margocat, Welcome to this thread, everyone on here is really great. 


Princesskas, good luck for Friday i have my fingers crossed for you  

Spooks, do you really think i could lead you astray huh?     

Felix, Hope your basting went well,   for your 2ww.

Tiny How are you?  

Scousemouse, that is excellent news, wishing you a healthy pregnancy  

Eveline, Sorry cant help with your question but   &  

Hello to Kissybear, Rarah, Ebonie and anyone else i have missed.


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello girls,  
I am new to this part of the site as well & just starting IUI at UCH in London. 
Its great to read all your stories, good and bad, as they answer a lot of questions ! 

Can I ask if the basting from the IUI is painful? I had a HSG recently and was surprised at how sore it was & I'm freaking out a little bit at having to go through that again.  

Also ,( am being cheeky and asking two questions!), how disruptive did you find it in terms of taking time off work? I have a really full on job & I don;t want to tell them I'm going through fertility treatment but I'm worried that the amount of appointments will be hard to explain.  

I look forward to getting to know you all a bit better & any replies gratefully received. 

Yours nervously, 
Grace


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Grace - Hi and welcome. I didnt have any pain at all with IUI, but did have some spotting afterwards. Now I dont want to scare you but some girls do have some pain ususally those with funny positioned/tilted wombs (does that make sense?). As for time for appointments well I gave up work for ttc so Im no help, I chose to do this because I just didnt have the sort of job where I could get the time off work. Also it was very stressful so wanted to give my all. But most girls seem to manage fine the only problem is that you cant tell in advance when the next appointment will be alot of the time. 

Eveline - I am a champion knicker checker CM analyser   I found that I dried up after HCG and clomid. I've used preseed (and even raw eggs - I know but Im desperate) to help with BSM. You can buy preseed online.

PLIBOT - congratulations!! Wow, that seems so quick to me - although Im sure it doesnt to you. Good luck  

Nova - sorry I must have missed your news as you seem to have gone. If you are still around I would love to hear how your getting on.

Suzy-wong - good luck with the natural method, it has worked for me in the past and everytime caught me completely unawares (read drinking gallons of wine and smoking). Superdrug often has 2 for 1 OKPs although the internet do good ones. Have you tried charting BBT? I found it very helpful especially in the 2ww. Good luck  

Margocat - hi ya, welcome. Remember me from clomid   Are you medicated or unmedicated? Yep its always Murphys Law with dates isnt it!

Kas - let us know how your scan goes and good luck for basting day. I know what you mean about pitching a tent at the hospital, I seem to live at them - over the last 5 years I reckon I have been in hospital every 2 weeks on average!

Spooks - good to have you back, you sound so full of beans. Long may it stay!

Felix - hope basting went well. Now starts the PMA...   

Kissybear - what is going on - Im all confused. You get a sore bum and a sore back from BMS   On a serious note, when I get stressed I always find that my neck or back is one of the first areas to go. Hope you can sort it out. So are you going natural this month?

Hello to everyone else I have missed, still trying to catch up after my time away. Well IVF appointment tomorrow. Still no a/f so will have to see what they say tomorrow but I doubt that I will be able to go onto IVF because of the Xmas break. So will try to bring on a/f next week and have a last go at IUI. 

OK so question for you:
I have to sign consent forms tomorrow for IVF. Last time we donated any left over eggs and sperm for scientific research but not embryos. But my DS had a health scare and there was a time when they thought that he might have a rare form of epilpsy or a brian tumour. Both of these conditions can be helped with stem cell research and if our embryos (that are gonna die anyway) can be used to save a life - especially a childs life - then I am more than happy for them to be used. BUT I do not want the embryos used to grow ears on mice or cloned body parts etc and of course if you sign them over to science you cant say how they will be used. Any thoughts We have until 10am tomorrow to decide.
Ba
x


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello Grace - nice to know there's another IUI newbie here.

I understand that the basting isn't at all painful - should be nothing in comparison to an HSG, which I had last month too and it was unbelieveably painful - albeit momentarily.

As for the time off work, it's something that is worrying me too, as my work is shockingly busy normally, but I'm in the middle of a really big deal at the moment and working until late (midnight ish) most nights and starting early.

I have told a couple of immediate colleagues on an informal basis, but am hoping that there'll be no need to inform anyone more formally as yet.  MFS in Manchester will do all my daily blood tests at 7.30am before work, and then on the day of basting I've been told it'll just be an hour's appointment in the afternoon, and then I can go back to work as normal (which is just as well!).  My first scan is happily on Saturday morning (quite nervous!) so it doesn't interfer with work.  

Hope you are able to find out a way to make your appointments work for you - it's hard work fitting things like this in around normal life isn't it?  I just figure if we had kids (WHEN we have kids!) we'll have to prioritise things above work sometimes, so why not start now.  

Anyway - good luck to you. 

MC
x


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hi Ba - I do remember you! 

Medicated in that I'm on Clomid.  Is that what you mean?  Or are there many more medicated options?  Apologies for complete ignorance on that point.

As for your question - impossible to give advice, only our own opinions I guess.  I think my overall feeling would be not to donate them (I think), but that's a lot to do with the fact that I haven't got personal experience of the problems which can be helped by stem cell research.  Is difficult.  I guess you have to have faith in the scientists, and assume that sometimes things can be useful for the future and research, even if it's not obvious to us lay people.

Don't suppose that will help at all! 

So you are at the IVF stage are you?  Feel that I'm a couple of months behind you - will be following you from board to board!

MC
xx


----------



## *grace (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Girls, 
Thanks very much for your replies  

Margocat - thats great the the clinic in manchester can schedule your bloods so early in the morning. I fear I might not be so lucky as I'm doing it on the NHS. At UCH there was no waiting list for IUI, so we didn't really see the point in going private. If anyone has advice to the contrary I would love to hear it!

Davis - thankfully I don't think I have a tilted womb, just a low pain threshold perhaps! Was totally shocked at how much the HSG hurt - perhaps I wasn't properly prepared, or perhaps I am a wuss ! 
Sounds like I have the same sort of job as you. If I take time off, it has massive repercussions & I manage a huge team who are constantly looking for me so sneaking off is not an option. I think my boss would be nice about it, I just don;t like people in work knowing my business. 

Anyway - Margocat you are right. I just need to manage it esp as I've been TTC 18months now and with my 35th birthday just around the corner I need to get a move on. Heres to winning the lottery this weekend and then chucking the job in! 

Thanks again for your help 
Grace x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Congratulations PLIBOT! I am so happy for you hun!
  

Kissy Bear
xXx

P.S Will be back later tonight to catch up... love to all


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all, well I can add to the info on taking time off work and the pain or otherwise of IUI!

Welcome MC and Grace.  I'm on my first (and hopefully first time lucky  ) IUI and I had the basting today.   I think I must be one of those people with a funny bend and there was lots of poking around and using different lengths of catheters before the nurse went for a colleague to help!  it was a bit uncomfortable and stressful as a result but they decided in the end that I probably had a short cervix (I do hope so) as otherwise presumably the sperm didn't get where they needed to be!

Does anyone know?  With IUI they mention that the sperm are washed but presumably they can still swim if they need to!  Help! 

As far as time off is concerned, it is difficult.  I mentioned a cyst to my boss but then when he kept asking if everything was ok after the few appointments I had to admit to, I ended up reassuring him so that was that excuse out of the window.  As a result I took leave this morning and then had dash (calmly!) to a meeting.  The nurse and I were joking that I could safely bet with everyone at the meeting that they couldn't guess what I'd just been upto.  I must admit that in retrospect I wish I'd had the week off around the main scan dates and IUI as squeezing it all in and working is difficult.  One nurse mentioned to me that one of the girls she'd seen said she had dentists appointments.  That's quite a good one as it doesn't make others think you've got something life threatening!

Anyway, best go.  Determined to try and have a quiet evening if possible and will those swimmers towards my egg (if they didn't quite arrive via the catheter).

Wishing all you IUI girls happy tx and fellow 2WW-ers   

Felix xx

PS I was told I have to wait 16 days to test


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chicks.....

Spooks~ Don't you ever be shy for asking for bubbles... sent you loads! Keeping everything crossed for your appointment hun!   

Felix~ Sorry to hear that the basting was uncomfortable. Sometimes when you stress you can clench your muscles which makes it more difficult to get through. I had this bad experience on my third cycle and got clipped, poked and bleed for a while. Information on washed sperm from the internet... The sperm is washed in order to increase sperm motility, to filter out abnormal sperm, and to remove bacteria and other substances which would otherwise irritate the uterine lining. Washed sperm is more motile and more likely to achieve fertilization than unwashed sperm. Fingers crossed for your 2WW   

Princesskas~ Hello hun! GFG GFG GFG   

 Grace and Margocat  Welcome to the IUI thread...

Grace~ My IUI experience was pretty painless accept on the 3rd go I had a bit of bleeding and was clipped but nothing too painful. Its best described as having a smear test, sometimes it sounds worse than what it really is. Its so difficult to take time off work so unexpectedly. I had to phone work on the morning of my surge and ask for a holiday.

Margocat~ There are different kinds of medications you can take whilst doing IUI. In my opinion, I am only offered clomid as I'm on the NHS... and now I am ovulating with clomid they will not give me the injectables. If I went private I would be offered the injections... Are you having clomid whilst on IUI? If so does the procedures include scans?

Davis~ What an interesting subject you have opened? Personally, if my stem cells ended up being an ear on a mouse then imagine the potential... My mom lost her right breast... imagine them being able to grow another breast without having to go through plastic surgery. They have to start small. However I have never thought about it until you raised the question... so I might feel differently tomorrow once I read more comments. All the best in the decision you make as what ever one you choose will be right for you!    Fingers crossed for you appointment!

 Scousemouse & Tripitika 

 PLIBOT 

Nova~   

Nonnie~ Hunny you need to tell me another funny story hun - I have missed you!   

All the IUI chicks I've missed...   

Me me me me me  
My DH's Nana passed away yesterday... This is the 3rd family member and 1 friend to have passed over in the last few months. After my cousin died (leaving behind a 18 month baby boy) I was devastated and its taken me some time to come to turns with it all... And poor Kez (furbaby) is counting her days too... Its like walking on egg shells constantly hoping today is not the day (obviously she has good days and bad days)  I am so bad  all I thought about was when Nanna passed over is that maybe she sent me a little beanie as it was day 14 (OV) for me yesterday. I am horrible and so selfish during such a sad time in everyones lives!  She was 91 and lived a very happy life.

Other than that I can hardly move as my back is so sore  Well we managed to have BMS on a natural cycle but I hope next month it will be the 4th IUI with clomid...

It will be interesting to know if we did tell our managers our situation, do you think they would be supportive? Do you think we are making a bigger deal of the whole thing because its so personal to us? I hate people knowing my business and there is no ways I will tell them anything however now that I think of it are we not just making life so much more difficult for ourselves?

Go IUI Chicks GO~ I know its not all negative as the IUI chicks are on a role with BFP's...   

... Never say never - right?


To everyone basting this week, GFG (Grow follies grow) and the 2WW'ers
​


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi every one!  great to read news of BFPs!       I also worry a bit about work etc and time off as i am a crap at telling porkies.  Having said that I am currently at home and have a manic migraine and am in bed with a ice mask on my head so if i need time off next week it is going to look worse!  Oh well.  Got my day 10 scan this afternoon so will fill you in on any news later.  cheers and good thoughts everyone x


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hello there - 

This is the first ime ive posted on this thread..

Its our third iui soon but i was wondering what people thought of the timing.

Im likely to have a positive opk on saturday am and therfore have the iui on monday am..i know its within the clinics timeframe, but am concerned about the impact on the result.
Has anybody done similar and got pos result?
Also (ewww) have had a bit of thrush since last 2ww (i know this shouldnt interfere w tx but its not what i need right now!)


Cheers. Sorry to butt in.

Pip


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Well I am having possible IUI on Monday. Had a scan today and I have a follicle size 16.3mm on my left ovary(that's a first, normally all the action is on the right). I will have another scan on Monday morning. If the follicle is still there, we going ahead with IUI same day. I wish they working over the weekend. 
Scousemouse- great news about your scan. So happy for you! 
PLIBOT-   have a healthy nine months.  
Pipgirl- Like I mentioned I might have a problem with timing this month. That's why I am having another scan. I guess will be testing about the same time. Good luck chuck! 
Rarah- have you had your scan?
Kissybear- sorry about your DH's Nana and everyone else. Life can be cruel sometimes. My friend died last year from cancer. She left 7 year old boy behind.   
Hope everyone's OK.   this month. We want more BFP!

Andi


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Girls! 

Sorry to gatecrash 

Some of you girls may remember me from before.... I was wondering if anyone had heard from Karen Appleton? Triplet mommy to be?

​


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Saila - hows it going? Good to see you again. Karen hasnt been on here for a very long time maybe 2 months or more, but I was watching a thread about eSET in which she was involved. I dont think she has really posted since that discussion. I just presumed that it was a case of hurt feelings and truely hope that nothing has happened to the triplets?

MC - some girls also do injectables to stimulate 2 eggs for ov. I did but still ended up with only 1 follie so felt ripped off   Well its was a case of spending £300 and injecting everyday when I could have taken clomid and spent £8 for exactly the same!  

Matchbox and Pip - interesting RE: the timings. If I were you I would have BMS on Friday night/Sat morning if your DH has good quality just to cover yourself over the weekend. But you should be OK. Are you having a jab on your +ve OPK?

Kas - I use to get thrush everytime on clomid and was told that its OK to take canesten. But also natural yogurt works a treat. 

Rarah - hope the scan went well

Grace - what you described is so like my 'old' job. I use to head-up a team and was often working to media deadlines so there is just no way I could turn around and say " Im off now". I really want to go back to work as I am just sitting around waiting for a BFP and watching my career go down the loo hole but its just not possible and my industry doesnt do part-time. 

Spooks, MC and Kissybear - thanks for the advice, I deliberated with DH last night over a glass of wine and we decided to donate our embryos to science. I figured that they arent babies until they are in living and growing in my womb and if they can help at all then we should do it as we wouldnt have our own child if it wasnt for science. Anyway I am so glad we did as we were given the current science trials they will be used for and its for 2 trials - 1 to diagnose hereditry disease such as Cystic Fybrosis in embryos and the 2 to investigate how to increase IVF success rates.  I have CF in my family, my niece has it and two of my cousins have died from it and obviously my embies may actually help one of you girls in someway. So Im pleased all round.

OK so I wont be having another IUI tx. I will start IVF on my Dec a/f whenever that will be as I havent had a Nov a/f yet. But we cant do it on an a/f before 23rd Nov as it would clash with Xmas. So I guess that means I need to go off to another thread? 
I will still pop in and see how your all getting on, Good Luck   and   all round
Ba
x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Well Davis looks like i will joining new thread with you although i don't want to leave this one.  Just got back from scan and had to be cancelled AGAIN!  

It was a bit of a screw up as my doctor forgot i had a cyst and told me everything fine and I have two big follies, one on each side. As I was putting me knickers back on he realised he had made a mistake and the good ovary was on the side of blocked tube and other one is not follie but my cyst!

He says I have polycystic ovaries and he feels I should move on to do IVF. Obviously I had this in mind but i was praying this iui would work and I would not have to do IVF so once again got upset.

I am a hormonal mess, cracking jokes one minute and crying the next. As clinic shut over xmas it means a big delay and will be starting pill in december and IVF in Jan. Needless to say I am disappointed but hubbie keeps saying ivf has more chance of working which I know but all of this just messes with your head!

Anyway does this mean I cannot be in your gang anymore? I will keep checking up on everybody but also am clueless about IVF so need to get my head stuck in a few books. pps sorry about my lack of punctuation .... i just cant be bothered!!

If you know anyone staring IVF same time as me let me know.

love you girls and speak soon xxxx

going off to pig out now as i am total comfort eater but after that the diet starts!!!!!! yeh right x             Hope the ​comes you way soon x


----------



## rarah (Aug 12, 2007)

Me again ... i am sure the doctor wrote down ICSI on my form which I have read is a bit different but not sure oh well we shall see x


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

rarah - ICSI is only diffrent from IVF in that the embryologist injects a single sperm directly into an egg, instead of just putting the sperm and egg together in a dish, leaving them to get jiggy with it   In terms of the actual treatment, it is exactly the same as IVF!  Hope that helps!

Davies and rarah - I know how hard it is when told you should move on up to IVF.  It's normal to feel scared and over-whelmed.  The girl's over on IUI turned IVF are lovely and you will both be very welcome 

Good Luck

Amanda x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Davis and Rarah, We're going to miss you loads! Thanks Davis for all the support and words of wisdom - I am going to miss my Aussie friend! Will be keeping a look out for you and don't be afraid to say hi!
I hope your dreams will come true!  

 Pipgirl, welcome to the IUI site...    

Sending all the IUI chicks some bubbles and baby dust... 

KB
xXx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Rarah, so sorry to hear about your migraine and then the cancelled tx.    
IVF is obviously more invasive but the success rate is much higher isn't it?  Wishing you lots of luck and you make sure you enjoy some treats with that comfort eating.  Take care of yourself and here's to lots of    with your next tx.

Davis, good luck with your IVF when A/F comes and how good that you get to hear what they would use your donated embryos on.  

Kissy Bear, so sorry to hear about your DH's nanna and your other recent bereavements.  You've got enough to go through without such sad news.  

Spooks, thanks again for the idea about women's trouble.  It should have worked but I think when I mentioned a cyst (I should have kept it simple and vague, but I was wanting to be as honest as possible) my boss must have got worried and I just couldn't bear worrying him! Keep it vague and simple!

Day 1 of 2WW been uneventful apart from having migrainey symptoms which fortunately didn't get to be full blown.  All feeling very normal and surreal all at once.

Thanks for the reassurance about washed sperm's swimming prowesses, Kissy Bear and the good luck messages everyone.

Take care of yourselves including those with precious cargoes, Plibot, Scousemouse and Tripitika and good luck and    to everyone on tx and the 2WW,

Felix xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi i would just like to say hello and tell you my storie so far.
i have been on clomid for four months and now my dr wants me to start iui
im under dr haloob at nuffield in brentwood is there anyone else on here in the clinic?
my first appointment to see nurse and get the drugs is on the  15th of november and then i start my first cycle in janaury
i dont know much about how it goes or what side affects i will have they are putting me on menopur and then pregnyll i think thats it 
i am hoping to get into the iui topic and talk to all the girls but i think i wont really fit in if i havnt started yet 
hope you all can help me with learning who everyone is and also i will read everyones stories so i know what to expect.
  sorry to go on


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Davis ~ Good Luck for IVF!! I am hoping to have it next year in March too


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Kas, I'm afraid I haven't any advice for you, but just wanted to send you hugs and say I'm thinking of you. That really is terrible news for you. Take care of yourselves and I'm sure others will be able to give you some good answers to your questions. 

Felix xx


----------



## Lumper (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, 
I am new to FF,  I am due to start IUI next month all being well.  Very nervous.... and feeling very emotional at the moment.  I suppose the reality of having or not having children is just setting in.  It seems like it is all riding on this course of IUI.... I have been really good at not talking about it too much or worrying about it, i suppose i always thought it would happen with IUI.  I am waffling on now.... just need some people to talk to who understand...


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a very quick one - Hi Spooks, just saw your post whilst I was posting. 

Just wanted to say Hi to Lumper and welcome. What medications etc. will you be having? I am sure most questions you want to ask you will get answers on here.  I am due to start 3rd DIUI at end of Nov - all being well. Do you have funding or are you self funding?  I am sure you will find FF very helpful and helps you feel that you are not alone!

Will post longer later. 
Tiny


----------



## eli..g (May 9, 2006)

Hi there ladies

I have not been on this thread before, altough have been a ff for some time,  but having just got our 2nd bfn i was wondering whether any of you can answere my questions?

As I said above i have today got a bfn.  Ive been taking 50mg clomid for both cycles.  Clinic have increased my dose to 100mg for my next go starting straight away.  I've read some of you are having injectables?  Are thaey the same as clomid or do they do something elas?  

I was just wondering what to look into and start asking about next, I hope someone can help?

Hope to return happier tomorrow maybe 
Exx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello girls

Blimey was only away for four days.........

   *Plibot. * Sooooo happy for you. And you were worried about your disappearing follie. Miracles do happen and you have given us hope.

*Kas* sorry to hear about the cycle being cancelled. I loved the new GFG motto too. Hope you can get things sorted out. Sending you  and .

*Rarah and Davis. * Good luck on the IVF trail. Sending you  

*Lumper, Grace and Margocat.*  As you can see this is a great site and a very important place to get support.

*Felix. * Hope you not finding 2ww too bad. Keep the feet up and take it easy.

*Matchbox* Good luck with basting on Monday. Remeber the longer and brighter the socks the better!!!!

*Suzie* I told a girl at work about ovulations kits after she had miscarraige. A few months later she was preggars again and is due in two weeks. Glad to see you back in action!!!!

*Kissybear chick* Ahh now. First you had a sore bum  and now you have a sore back. What is going on in that bedroom of yours. Acrobats!!! Or have you recently bought the Kamasutra (As you see spelling hasnt improved).

Re: the debate about what to say at work. I initially told a few of the girls who had great advice like (1) you can have my husband, 3 thrusts and he's done (2) Instead of the histlepingle thingy they offered to do it for free with a hoover  (3) They finally offered to carry out the insemination with a turkey baster on the bosses desk for half price. 
Never let it be said that the Health Service is not a caring profession. I only told my line manager when I started the IUI. Other wise I would only get stressed trying to get to appointments and pretending to be somewhere. also I am crap at lying. She has ben really great about it. Think she may have told the boss ( a man ) but dont care at his stage, Just want a baby 

Have no funny stories this week folks as was mad busy at work and just hoping the cyst will be gone at the end of the month DCD . Started yoga on Tuesady night and finally booked my reflexology. Got it for 30 pounds a session with the 6th one free. Not bad and the lady is lovely. I only met her last night and I would say there is very little she does not know now about my infertiltiy problems. She may actually need counselling hehe. Told her about you lot and she thinks its great. 

Hi to *Spooks and Tiny * 
Sorry if missed anyone. To everyone GFG  DCD  SSS (Swim sperm swim)  Keep em coming and and sending you all lots of   

Nonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Girls---me again

This should keep you laughing over the weekend. Will catch up with ye all next week as babsitting 3 and 5 year old nephews and wont have time to post. 

Nonnie xxx

AN OPEN LETTER TO MR. JAMES THATCHER, BRAND MANAGER, Proctor and Gamble 

Dear Mr. Thatcher, 

I have been a loyal user of your Always maxi pads for over 20 years and I appreciate many of their features. Why, without the Leak Guard Core or
Dri-Weave absorbency, I'd probably never go horseback riding or salsa 
dancing, and I'd certainly steer clear of running up and down the beach in 
tight, white shorts.

But my favourite feature has to be your revolutionary Flexi-Wings.
Congratulations on being the only company smart enough to realise how
crucial it is that maxi pads be aerodynamic. I can't tell you how safe and 
secure I feel each month knowing there's a little F-16 in my knickers. Have
you ever had a menstrual period, Mr. Thatcher? Ever suffered from "the
curse"? I'm guessing you haven't. Well, my "time of the month" is starting 
right now.

As I type, I can already feel hormonal forces violently surging through my 
body. Just a few minutes from now, my body will adjust and I'll be
transformed into what my husband likes to call "an inbred psychopath with 
knife skills."

Isn't the human body amazing?

As brand manager in the feminine-hygiene division, you've no doubt seen 
quite a bit of research on what exactly happens during your customers' 
monthly visits from Aunt Flo. Therefore, you must know about the bloating, 
puffiness, and cramping we endure, and about our intense mood swings, crying
jags, and out-of-control behaviour.

You surely realize it's a tough time for most women. In fact, only last 
week, my friend fought the violent urge to shove her boyfriend's testicles 
into a George Foreman Grill just because he told her he thought Grey's
Anatomy was written by drunken chimps.

Crazy! The point is, sir, you of all people must realise that England is 
just crawling with homicidal maniacs in Mini skirts. Which brings me to the 
reason for my letter?

Last month, while in the throes of cramping so painful I wanted to reach
inside my body and yank out my uterus, I opened an Always maxi-pad, and; 
there, printed on the adhesive backing, were these words: "Have a Happy
Period."

Are you  kidding me?

What I mean is does any part of your tiny middle-manager brain really think 
happiness- actual smiling, laughing happiness- is possible during a
menstrual period? Did anything mentioned above sound the least bit 
pleasurable? Well, did it, James?

FYI, unless you're some kind of sick S&M freak girl, there will never be 
anything "happy" about a day in which you have to jack yourself up on
ibuprofen and lock yourself in your house just so you don't march down to 
the local Tesco's armed with a hunting rifle and a sketchy plan to end your 
life in a blaze of glory.

For the love of God, pull your head out, man. If you just have to slap a
moronic message on a maxi pad, wouldn't it make more sense to say something 
that's actually pertinent, like "Put Down the Hammer" or Vehicular 
Manslaughter Is Wrong"? Or are you just picking on us? 

Sir, please inform your accounting department that, effective immediately,
there will be an £4.00 drop in monthly profits, for I have chosen to take my 
maxi-pad business elsewhere.

And though I will certainly miss your Flex-Wings, I will not for one minute
miss your brand of condescending bull****. And that's a promise I will keep,
Always.

Yours

All at FF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

First post for me on this thread- just getting started on the basting business!

We were due to start IUI last month but cancelled because of too many follicles- boo 

Decided to go with natural cycle this time since my ovaries are so keen! All seemed to go well so far- had a follicle of 19 on Wed and lining 10mm. Injection that day (ouch) and basting went ahead on Thursday (does that seem too early?)

Official testing day is 25th but tbh ladies, will I hold out that long?- it seems unlikely!

Anyway, just wanted to pop in and say hi since I officially qualify for this board now!

Annie


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi girls, 
pleaselet - well done hun ..... over the moon for you x
davis- whats bbt hun ....... you don't have to go ....... I'm not doing iui anymoor but i still check out the girls on here i mite be doing ivf with you .......  haven't decided yet what do yet and haven't got the money ...
saila- karen did tex me about for weeks ago and was ok then .... but haven't heard since how are you hun .....
kissy bear- I'm so sorry hun your having a hard time    x 
pipgirl -goodluck with your 3 iui x
rarah- sorry hun its ivf for you ..... you don't have to go the I'm mite be doing ivf with you hun xx
scousemouse- lovely news hun look after yourself x
hello- to grace, matchbox, kas,
                goodluck everybody 
                        suzie-wong xxx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days. Have had manic week at work. Just wanted to say congrats to PLIBOT. That is excellent news and gives me hope.

To Kas -I'm really sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled. Have always thought how hideous that would feel if it ever happened. 

Thanks everyone for all your good wishes. I had my final scan on Weds and had a good follie of 17mm and a lining of 8mm. Was basted yesterday with 75 million of the little buggers so hopefully one might take. Just one thing though, I was in quite a bit of discomfort from the ovulation (which is great on one hand as I know I did my trigger right). However, my specialist told me to take Mefenamic Acid Tablets for three days to stop my womb contracting. He said they are often given to women in IVF after embryo transfer. Has anyone else been given these?

Good luck to all on their 2ww. Sending lots of   and  your way. x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes,

Cant post much today as my uncle has been here since 8am fitting a new front door for us and i just thought id sneak on here and try and catch up with everyone. 

You have been busy so i will catch up and hopefully get back later to post.

Take care all and     to everyone. You are all great!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls  Well i had a scan on friday and my consultant said that my follies havnet grown in aweek so she have told me to up my dose and go back on monday it doesnt look like this cycle is going to get on to the basting stage i am feeling realy down at the moment they have basically got to double in size im praying they do,  She was even saying that maybe i should go back on to clomid but when i had that for six months it didnt make me pregnant so whats teh chance its going to make me pregnant now,  I asked her what size follies she wants it to grow to and she said 20mm that seems very big compared to teh one si have read on here about sorry to be moaning but i ma feeling very down 
  
Big hugs to you all hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh Ebonie, sending lots of hugs & follie growing love your way! Thinking of you & hoping all goes well on Monday. 
20 does sound awfully big for IUI I agree. I think my clinic aims at c 16+  Thinking of you. Take care of yopurself, lots of resting up, tlc & water!

Felix xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Ebonie,

I just wanted to send you lots of   too for some busy follie growing. I agree that it does sound rather big. My clinic aims for 16mm+.

Zoie I just wanted to say hello. Sorry I missed your post before. I am under DR Haloob at the Nuffield after seeing him for the last two years at Basildon. I am on my first IUI cycle there (second one under him though) and was basted yesterday. The nurses are all rather nice and it is quite a relaxed place.

Let me know if you have any questions.

x


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello ladies. 

Well Nonnie - I thought that letter was hysterical.  Have just had tears rolling down my cheeks laughing - DH thinks I'm mad. 

me me me first (typical eh?)

I am knackered and emotional though, probably has something to do with it.  Had record week from hell at work (worked thro the night twice - stupid job) and have had to fit in daily 7.30am blood tests to boot.  

Had scan today - first scan ever so didn't know whether was all good or bad really.  Two folliciles about 6mm on left, and one 22mm on right - seemed very bit.  Lining was 6.9 I think - didn't write it down like an idiot. Does that sound ok? 

Am nervous that am going to miss the LH sturge as clinic isn't open tomorrow so no blood text, and I don't trust the kits (as am slightly pcos and they have let me down before).  Sooo my Mum is going to take blood from me (fingers crossed, she's a retired nurse and hasn't done it for 20 years!!) and they'll test it on Monday - basting prob Monday or Tuesday.  

Davis - nice to hear from you again - sounds like you made a good decision re donation, good to have had chance to think about this things and make the decision with your DH.  

Kas - I have every sympathy - my DH and I have had quite difficult discussions about what we'd do if the clinic ever gave us that advice - he feels very strongly about not wanting the risks of a multiple pregnancy - I think becuase of the fear of losing babies and how I'd cope.  Whereas I tend to think sod it - I haven't been able to get pregnant so far - it's hard to believe I'll get pregnant with triplets now! 

Rarah - sorry to hear your news, but try to think positive about IVF - your DH is right - the odds will improve and it's not like this is a piece of cake is it?  All that said, I can well imagine I would be ranting and raving in your situation - so you should do that and get it out of your system - and eat lots of chocolate!  Fingers crossed and sending you lots of positive vibes. 

Spooks - agree with you on the work front, it's just hard isn't it as we don't know when it's going to work and you don't want to permanantly be the woman going thro fertility treatment (if you know what I mean).  

Good luck everyone else - hope you've had good Saturdays and are feeling good.  
MC
xxx


----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)

ebonie -     I had 8 cycles of clomid and didn't get a BFP, then had 2 cycles of climid plus IUI and the 2nd one worked so please don't be discouraged by clomid with IUI it can and does work.

good luck to all IUI ladies        

scousemouse
xxx


----------



## matchbox (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi everyone!

My IUI is cancelled this month. I had a scan this morning and looks like I ovulated over the weekend. We   on Thursday and Friday so hopefully it covered the weekend.  
Feel really down today so I will keep it short this time!

Take care

Andi


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Matchbox, so sorry to hear about your cancelled IUI.  Good that you had some BMS over the weekend though.   and lots of   .  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?  My 2WW is feeling a bit lacklustre at the moment though I did buy a   today!  Afterall I'll need more than one when the time comes... 



Love to all, 

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI Chickssssssssssssss  

Matchbox~ Sorry to hear you missed the basting   but sounds like the sex part was well timed     All fingers crossed for the 2WW

Scousemouse~ Your scan looks great! You will need to tell me where is what      

Spooks~ Glad you got all your school work up to date  When is your appointment? I sure hope and pray those little sperms will be waiting for you!    You know where we are if you need us!  

Margocat~ The 22mm follie sounds good - GFG for the other follie     How did the blood test go today? Fingers crossed for basting and onto the 2ww     

Ebonie~ GFG GFG GFG   How did the scan go today hun?

Lilo~ Sorry I can't help with Mefenamic Acid Tablets... Glad the basting went well...      

Felix~      

PLIBOT!     Any dates for the scan?    

Suziewong~ Have you made any further decisions on tx? How are you feeling and all the emotions of IUI?    

 kathleenannie Welcome to FF. Glad all went well and fingers crosssed for the 2WW (2 weeks wait)    

Nonnie~ I missed you - it must of being longer than 4 days!!!   Excellent post on the letter for pads  What was the marketing department be thinking 

Tiny~ Where have you been?    

PrincessKas~ Sorry to hear about over-stimulation... 4 Follies - wow! Have you being told you are added to the IVF list and if so how long will you have to wait?      

Eli...g  Welcome to the IUI thread... So sorry to hear about your BFN!   I have had 6 months of clomid and 3x IUI's without medication and now a further 3x IUI's with clomid. I am currently doing tx through the NHS however a lot of the ladies doing this privately have been given the injections which is different to clomid. I believe you also need more scans whilst doing the injections in order to monitor the number of follies. Next time you see your consultant or fertility nurse ask them and they will be able to advise you according to your own circumstances.

 Lumper~ Welcome to FF! Sometimes by not expression yourself you end up hiiding how you truely feel, here on FF you will find support during the good as well as bad! Sending you loads of love      

Tiny~ When do you hope to start tx this month     

Me me me me me 
Bloods came back all good which is ok but could mean its just me and my brain  
Confirmed with clinic, will be starting tx end of November and test December. For once ladies I am actually looking forward to it!  Booked tickets for South Africa versus Barbarians on the 1st Dec... cool - can't wait!  

To all the IUI chicks


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Felix

What did you buy today? Something naughty?  

How is the 2ww... I pray all goes to plan hun!         

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitely something naughty KB. A pregnancy test on Day 5 of the 2WW. Talk about planning ahead 

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Naughty Felix...   Going to send someone over to spank you!

But wait a minute... you should have brought more than one pregnancy test... When you get that positive you will want to check it with another pg test and another and another... so I've heard!  

Sending you loads of baby dust hun! 
  

KB


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I know, I'm bad, very bad. It's probably the first of a few preg tests I get ahead of test day. 

Thanks for the  KB. 

F xx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all.  Hope everyone okay.

Kissy Bear - thanks for impressive message - don't know how you manage to remember everyone - maybe I should take notes whilst reading down.

Matchbox - well done for the BMS - we were told not to prior to scan and wish I hadn't listened but DH is a stickler for the rules!  Glad that you did it thought - save feeling so disappointed this month.  You never know - you might not need to the IUI help - fingers crossed. 

Felix - good luck for the rest of the two week wait - nothing wrong with having some spare preg tests in the drawer - I have about 3 or 4 at any one time, in a combination of cheap and expensive digital etc.  I figure as and when I ever get the elusive BFP, I want to see it on one of those outrageous tests which normally scream "NOT PREGNANT" at me.  

Me me me - bloods today showed LH surge so basting tomorrow.  DH goes at 8.30am and then me at 1pm.  Will be first time, so just eager to get on with it and trying to be positive.  Don't feel very positive about the end result I don't think, but v grateful to be getting with the tx and trying something.  Most unusually for me have got the day off tomorrow (as last week was so shockingly bad at work) which is nice so am going to have a lie in and get the hospital relaxed for a change. 

Sleep tight ladies.
MC
xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

MC, wishing you lots of luck for basting tomorrow. Think positive hun. It'll be great to have another 2ww-er joining us. Great that you've got the day off too. 

Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
just a quick one as knackered tonight!!

MC - good luck tomorrow. 
KissyBear - treatment should start just into December - need to wait for AF - due end of Nov then injections, bloods and scans to monitor - still feels ages away at the moment. 
Felix    
Andi - sorry you had to miss treatment this time. 
Hi Spooks

Hi to everyone else, think bath and bed for me!

Tiny


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you Felix and Tiny - much appreciated.  Had a nice lie in (sort of - woken by DH leaving for his appointment!), and it's nice just to be able to potter about the house.  Hope everyone has a good Tuesday - will update after appointment this afternoon.  MC xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Good luck later MC. I had my first basting this month too and it was fine. My cervix was playing silly buggers so had to use the thing to pull it in to right place- I was scared coz had been told it would hurt but even that wasn't too bad. Sure you will be just fine!

Lots and lots of  

Annie


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks Annie.

Hope your 2ww is going okay.  We're in much the same boat as you, trying 3 or 4 IUIs before moving to IVF.  I can't decide at the moment how many, guess it's one of those things you have to just take one at a time. 

Will be on the 2ww with you shortly - although am going to try very hard to just treat it like any other! 
MC
xx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Me again.  Just an update, just back from basting.  Was more uncomfortable than I anticipated, but over quite quickly.  Have mild cramps now - is this to be expected?  They didn't mention it.  We're supposed to BMS tonight, hope we manage it! MC xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls well i have had my scan yesterday and they havnet grown much but she wants to keep me on the dose i am on now and to go back on friday i am hoping that they will grow much more in four days i hada different consultant yesterday and i asked again about the size they like na dshe said 17mm so that have made me more positive it have only go to grow 7mm lol in four days..

Scouse mouse so u had clomid with iui and went on to have a bfp that gives me more to think about ill have to see where this cycle will end first and then start thinking about that.    

Ill be back on later girls hugs ema xxxxxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds good Spooks- good luck,  

MC- I had some cramps too for a bit. Was fine by the next day. Sorry you found it uncomfotable- it's not the most pleasant/ dignified event is it but hopefully will all be worth it  

Annie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Just a quick one as off to bed!

Brill Spooks, glad you are feeling so positive about things - everything is crossed. 
MC - I felt quite bloated after my first, not so much the 2nd but no cramps as such.  Not a pleasant procedure though!

       
to all
Tiny


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all - thanks for feedback re cramps etc, Tiny you are dead right, it wasn't pleasant at all really.  I lay there thinking how rubbish I will be at labour if (when!) I ever get that far!

Spooks - nothing wrong with a bit of excitment - is good to enjoy the positive bits of this - and the reasons for your positivity sounded logical to me!

Hope everyone is well.
MC
xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all, hope you are having a good evening.  Only two days left til the weekend.  Can't wait!  I don't know about the rest of you but I've not slept properly for weeks now and feeling rather jaded.  I guess it's all that water, the excitement and just so much going on...

Good news Spooks about the tx.  Fingers crossed you don't surge at the weekend.  It's a pain that clinics are closed isn't it?!

MC, hope the 2WW is starting well for you?  I'm halfway through mine and stocking up pregnancy tests (but I promise not to test early) 

This is TMI but does cyclogest give anyone else terrible constipation??   I bought lots of prunes today as its becoming a nightmare.  Also I'm really bloated (about 2 mths pregnant now I reckon  )

No signs yet this end, but temp is still going up so hopefully that's a good sign (or at least not a bad one!).

Love and    to everyone,

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooo to all the IUI Chicks... Sending you loads of love, cuddles and kisses...

Just a very short message for...
Felix~ all your symptons sounds positive hun! I have everything crossed for you hun!    
Spook~ Keep that chin up... Good news you are already on the IVF list however lets hope its this month with the positive! Your arrangements sounds like it will work out well    

To all the IUI chicks - sorry no personals but I have read your posts and sending you some bubbles instead... of couse its sent with a sloppy kiss...  

  

Lots of Love
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone 
i went to the clinic today expecting to sign the papers and wait to start iui in janaury
but to my surprise i start satuday thats if af comes.
im really shocked but excited 
the dr has put me on menopur 75iu and then i have the dredged passeries .
this will be my first cycle so not really onto what happens and when 
the best thing today was i am allowed 3 goes on the nhs  
i couldnt of had a better day!!
hope to keep intouch and get to talk to most of you


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello Zoie...

Welcome to the IUI thread... Not as cool as the clomid chicks  but hey thats why I am here! 
I am still on clomid with my IUI cycles so sounds like you have had a very Good Day with the consultant! 

Well here is a special dance for you to bring on your AF so you can get some basting...
            
Keeping everything crossed it all works to plan hun!   

  

KB


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Spooks so glad you liked my bubbles... you did say you didn't mind what number you were on...    

Hun are you able to get tx as your af arrived before the week-end?   I'm a little confused...sorry!
Can you go ahead with donor this month or are you going to have to wait for next month? Actually ... you said you would be cycling with me so I assume thats now?  

             

Lots of sloppy kisses sent to you!  
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Good luck Kissy and welcome Zoie and good luck to you too, hope the timing works out for you.   they are great on here. 
Spooks hope your timing works as well. 
Hi to everyone, hard to keep up on here. 
       
to all and have sent bubbles to many!!  
Tiny


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Miss me? Im hiding away in the background but reading all you messages. Had a very busy week with babies. Friend at work had a boy(Charlie) then my sister in law finally (two weeks over) had a baby boy. As you know I was kinda dreading this but took it all in my stride (even when younger sister said Ohh that should be you next-- managed not to throttle her) 

I am in a really good place at the moment and I really do think it is due to the reflexology and yoga. Would encourage everyone to do some kind a relaxing thing. My reflexologist(how posh) also substitutes as a counsellor. I seem to have verbal diahorrea when I go to her but she is brill and is making me up some bach remidies next week. Not sure about them but Im hoping it will encourage me to drink more water as not too good with that at minute. Dont mind water but forget to do it . Love milk and have loads with my dinner.

Now having said that currently waiting on AF (next week) and if this damn cysyt DCD  is not away all my relaxation will go out out window as desperatley want to get second IUI before Christams as they do not do treatment in December. So send me loads of cyst smashing thoughts. Yhey would be much appreciated!!!!!

*Andi* Sorry you missed treatment this time. Know how you feel. but I bet ya the found the BMS was much more fun!!!!!!

*Felix* You naughty, naughty girl. Buyinh tests early. But dont not be fooled hun, we are all the same. Fingers crossed   

*Tiny* Waiting on Af to start too. Sounds like we waiting near same time.

*Margocat and Annie* Wishing ye well on 2ww. Sending you   

*Spooks * Great new for you. Go ahead and get excited. not often we get to!! Wishing you every luck this time lady.

*Ebonie* GFG   

*Kissybear Chick* How you doin?? (my best joey impression). Hows the bum and back hehe

Hi to everyone else. Sending you all babydust  

Nonnie


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well girls   my cycle is over i went to the hospital this morning and my folliscles hadnt grown any more so they have decided to cancel the cycle i am feeling pretty pi,,,,, off at the moment i feel as if my body has let me down sorry to be so mony lots of hugs ema xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Ema - really sorry it won't go ahead this time.  

Nonnie - I will keep an eye on your timings - I have started spotting but still waiting for day 1 so it is imminent, need to speak to work now about having to go to our clinic - an hour away - for bloods and scans - potentially several - being a teacher it is going to be really awkward, so annoyed the local clinic won't do them for me but apparantly NHS funding has gone to new clinic and that is it - real care for the patient there then! 

  to those on 2ww. 

Hi to everyone else
Tiny


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi lilo
i went to nuffield and should get my af 2morrow and then start my menopur injections and then if all goes well i get to use the horrible pessaries
was wondering if you could tell me what drugs your on 
thanks


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there.

Nonnie, good to hear you're enjoying reflexology so much.  I tried it once and loved it but have always been a bit squemish about my feet.    Here's loads of cyst bashing thoughts coming your way! 
Ema, so sorry to hear that your cycles been cancelled.  That is just so horrible.  Thinking of you.  Hope you are treating yourself well tonight.

Tiny, wishing you lots of luck with this cycle.   What a pain that you didn't get funding for your local clinic.  Excellent that you have funding though!  Here's to more Christmas BFPs!  

Hi there Zoie, good to hear you are on course.  I was on Puregon 50 iu daily and then cyclogest since iui.  Its not so bad I reckon and is all getting to feel like normal life!  

I'm in the 2nd week of my 2WW now and am getting pretty fed up.  Having felt bloated and temps going up, I'm now not feeling so bloated and I had a temp dip yesterday.  Hoping it's not going to keep going down as I guess that would be bad news.  It's so difficult to keep my thoughts positive as it all feels as if it's not happening....& me normally so positive.  Hmm, that could be another sign of AF being on her way.  

Sorry to be rather down.  Hope everyone else is well.  Wishing you lots of   and  

Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Felix

(Our clinic would fund us but no sperm!!!)

Tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Tiny. 

That's a real pain that you can't take sperm from another clinic isn't it? 

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo IUI Chicks! 

Hi Ema~ I am so sorry your cycle has been cancelled    sending you lots of home-made cuddles. Have they told you what they going to do next month... I know this sounds silly but you might not want to stop BMS as look at PLIBOT who's follies where hiding and she got a BFP.  My little glass of wine can make you feel a little more positive at times - even if its the 1 glass - so feel free to ignore me    

Hello Zoie~ Have you been on clomid and on 2ww? Or are you starting tx after a break, when af arrives tomorrow? Fingers crossed everything goes to plan hun   

Tiny~ Howzit going? That is some distance to travel to go for scans and bloods! Will you be able to go for tx without having problems at work? Hows things otherwise? Being thinking of you?   

Hey Nonnie Chick! No funny stories about alcohol? I think your DH and me have kept well away from the porcelain telephone  I am so glad you are enjoying reflexology and Yogo... How often do you go? I too like milk but haven't drank it for ages, however I need to make an effort at work to drink water too as its too cold so I being making Rooibos (RedTea) which is equivalent to drinking water with natural flavour (No additivies and comes from SA)! By the way, you need to explain about the Joey accent... Does that mean Joburg accent, a joey - an australian accent? You better explain to silly-me 
Sending loads of DCD's... and a special home-made hug! 
         

Spooks~ I sure hope you OV during the week hun! If you have started AF yesterday, can you estimate what day you getting your surge? Or is your cycle sperodic (sp) with the medication?

Thinking of PrincessKas and Davis~ Keeping fingers crossed for IVF   

Felix~ I hope this week-end has come quick enough for you and you get that well deserved sleep! Its nearly time for that test and as always have everything crossed for you! So far all your symtoms have been positive!   

Margocat~ How are the cramps coming along? Are you feeling any better?   

kathleenannie~ You ok hun? Look forward to hearing from you soon!   

Me me me me me 
Where do I start... Its been 2 weeks since injuring my back. My ostriopath (sp) has started me on exercises as I can now bend my back half way - to my husbands delight!  Unfortunately I am unable to play County this week-end - still gutted!
On a more serious note... the Acupuncture on Tuesday went well and I found such a difference. It might sound strange but with all the deaths this year it was as if he relieved all the grief. I can't explain how difficult its being for me... he just took it all away... and has given me this energy I lost a very long time ago. Can't wait for my next appointment on Tuesday!

I should start AF on Wednesday but will judge how my back is feeling before committing myself to another IUI    Maybe I am just a scary cat! 

To all the IUI chicks out there...
Loads of baby dust on your on 2WW and basting and fingers crossed as a few of us waiting to start!​
[fly]   [/fly]

Love, cuddles and sloppy kisses,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i took clomid and had a trigger shot to help ovulate 
but then on my 4th cycle the dr diddnt write the pricription and so i couldnt have my shot and just like me i needed it on a weekend 
so the following week i was transferred to nuffield and now when i start af i will take menopur ,trigger shot and then the pessaries
its all happened so quick
i thought i would be on a waiting list but my dr is such a good man he has done more than i could ask for 
the best thing is if i get more than 3 follicles they can do a blood test to see how likely it is for them to all be eggs and even if they all are i get to choose if i want to take the risk or abandon


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well this Friday evening.

Am so glad it's the weekend.  

Nothing exciting to report here - I can see this is going to be a v long 2ww.  

Sorry to hear your cycle was cancelled Ema - make sure you get in now and see a doctor and ask them what the plan is for next month and insist they have one! 

Felix - can imagine it's getting hard in the second week of 2ww, hope you have a good weekend and that'll be another two days out of the way won't it?

Kissy Bear, hope your back continues to improve.  It's interesting hearing how much you are getting from acupuncture, and also Nonnie with her reflexology and yoga.  I must get myself organised to do something like that - I think I need help with my positive attitude, especially with the run up to Christmas etc. 

Good luck to Zoie, and glad you had such a good day!  I didn't know they could do a blood test to check whether follies are likely to contain eggs... 

Lots of    and    to everyone else. 

Okay girlies - night night
MC
xx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls thankyou for ur support well i am going to give it a few months before i start more treatment they said for me to phone them when i want to start again. i went down my friends house last night and a couple of botles of wine and boy did i enjoy it lol might hav eabottle or two tonight as well to make up fro all teh weeks of not drinking i feel a bit better at the moment. i will cetaniitly getting the bms in lol do any one know when my  af should start now my injectiosn have stopped thansk again girls hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Margocat~ 2WW can be difficult and thinking of you!        

Ema~ Hope you enjoy that bottle or two...   Sorry can't help with the further information on AF - I'm sure the other chicks can... 

Me sitting at home drinking a glass of wine while DH watches footy... How boring can a Saturday night get... I'm getting too old for everything  including Saturday night fever down town! Busy sorting all my old photos out for my digital photo frame which I have had for over a year... think my pc can't take all the pics as I have to do it in stages because it keeps crashing and my blood is starting to boil!  

KB


----------



## Want2bMummy (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi there

My name is Jane, and I am planningon having a baby next year (200. I am going to visit the CARE clinic in Sheffield in January, and was hoping I could chat with someone who has been throught he experience>

Thanks
Jane


----------



## Want2bMummy (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi there

I'm a newbie, and would love to hear about your IUI experiences. I am going to the CARE clinic in January 2008, but would love to hear about how its gone for you, and what to expect!

Jane


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Will try and catch up with everyone tomorrow night, hope all are well in this lovely weather!!
Off to bed now one thinks.
Jane - happy to share experience so far but 2BFNs so probably not what you want to hear!! All clinics are so different in how they treat you, what is your background and history so far? Which Care are you at? We start at Care this month, having paid for 2 private attempts elsewhere, we managed to get our NHS funding transferred as no sperm at our clinic. 
   to all
Tiny


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all- just a quick check in. Hope everyone hanging on to positive vibes  

Sorry about your treatment Ema- mine was cancelled last month and I was gutted- it's so crappy isn't it?

I see there are lots of others on 2ww like me- fingers crossed (and toes, arms, legs etc!) When is D day for everyone? I have been told to test on 25th if no af- anyone in similar place? I found first week ok coz was quite busy but have been going slowly   over the weekend- think I'm going to find this week really hard.

Well, bed time for me- sweet dreams all- annie xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Jane and welcome 

Have a look on the IUI threads

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0

there will be plenty of people here with experience and support to offer you

Good luck with your IUI journey

Ali
x x


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

I am testing on the 25th too! Am sure this week is going to really slow.

Zoie - Have you started injecting yet?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Girls

New baby Tiernan is now at home. I had bit of wobbler at wekend cos Hubby just adores him and it is kinda hard to watch them together. So turning thoughts forward to Af and hoping to do IUI. DCD!     

Was at my first footie match on Friday night. My hubbie helps train the team...He is a fitness Instructor you know..(Not boasting or anything!!!). So the manager said I wasnt allowed to a match unless I had seen a game so I went under duress. I realised I had lost the run of myself when I started cursing at the referee. The other team were dirty players and I had to be held of the pitch.  Im not allowed to any more games cos the refs have banned the crazy lady.  Damn it anyway had my cheer all worked out and everything.  Can you see me in my rara skirt!!!

*Ema honey*. Sorry treatment was cancelled. Sending you  and 

*Tiny* Have familiar twinges so hopefully Af not too far off. Will be great to have 2ww buddy if cyst is gone DCD 

*Zoie. * Things seem to be going good for you. Keep it up!!

*Annie, Margocat and Lilo* all on 2ww Sending you   

*Spooks. * How are you missus. Any news on OV?? Keep well

*My Kissy bear Chick*. Thank you honey bunny for msg. Hope your back improves. I still reckon yourself and himself were up to something in the room hehe. Pity you missed game but glad you are enjoying acupuncture. You have had a tough old year and deserve a treat!!! Im going to Yoga on Tues night and Reflex on Thurs night up until Christmas. Have hinted for gift voucher for present so I can continue in New Year.
The joey accent was Joey as in Joey from Friend--How you doin.. 
My Af is due this week, why dont you join me (all being well) on the IUI train. We can all 2ww together!!

Welcome *Kate* You will find great advice and info on site. Someone had posted great explanation of IUI on main thread. Really explained it well.

Best wishes to everyone who is injecting, basting and waiting

Nonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi kate

Read Aussie Megs beginners guide to IUI on main IUI thread. I am in Ireland so cant help much. I am waiting for 2nd IUI but we have ahad a few BFP on this thread so chin up and good luck

Nonnie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Nonnie  

 Oh hunnie it must of being so difficult to see DH getting on so well with baby Tiernan!  As much as we try and prepare ourselves for any emotional drama we don't expect it from our very own TTC partner in crime. They seem to do it so naturally and we (speaking from my behalf) seem to have to work so hard not to look emotional... 

Well, looks like you got rid of that frustration on the pitch   Its one way of releasing  Regardless, I am sure you would have made a great Cheer leader!  

Joey from friends.........   oh - silly me   Joey from friends accent: "How ya doin?"      I think I have confused Spooks and me too...  

Sending you some cyber nut crackers I stole from the Christmas market   DCD!
          
I pray all goes well with AF this week and those cysts have being demolished! 

Love
KB
xXx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooo IUI Chicks 

Nonnie~ Fingers crossed for AF and the demolished cysts    P.S. By the way, how do you tell the Ostropath (sp?) that it might have been sex on stairs that took my back out... 

Lilo~ Fingers crossed for the your test on the 25th    2WW   

Annie~ Fingers crossed for the your test on the 25th    2WW   

Tiny~ You right about the awful weather! What day are you expecting AF? 

Want2bMummy~ Hello Jane! Welcome to FF! Hope you find the sight as friendly and helpful as we do... Its my life line and the chicks here are just GREAT! I have had 3x IUI's & all BFN's but don't let that disappoint you as I have being viewing/posting on the IUI thread since January and I am pretty sure there has been BFP's every couple of weeks... of which some of them have already delivered healthy babies now! Keep that chin up - we all routing for you! Where are you in your treatment (tx) and when do you hope to start?   

Spooks~ How is this special cycle going hun?    Sorry for confusing you - but I confused myself first...  Yes I am from Jo'Berg - South Africa... Hope DH made you a nice Dinner? You are so lucky as DH just shouted what he wanted for dinner tonight and when he wants it by 

Margocat~    2WW   

Felix~    2WW    What day you testing this week hun

Zoie~ Hows the injections going?   

Me me me me me     Well its being a weee roller-coaster day today... We buried Nana this afternoon and she is now resting in peace!  Its day 27 of a 28 day cycle for me and feeling AF pain. When Nana died it was on Day 14 (OV) day and I prayed that Nana would give me a little beanie and look after me. I don't know why I do this to myself as I let myself down to disappointment when AF comes...

 *Now to contradict myself (this is the one place we are allowed to do this)...*
*4th IUI with clomid here I come*   

To all the IUI chicks   
   

Lots of cyber love, cyber kisses, cyber cuddles and cyber nut crackers,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Twishy (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello everyone, I have just registered tonight and hope I've found the right place. 

I'm onto my second cycle of IUI, and got "done" on Saturday morning, so I guess that makes me on the 2WW.  

Looks like this is the right place to keep me sane. It's been a bit of a roller coaster so far and I find it hard to keep up the pretence of normal life sometimes - I don't want everyone, specially colleagues, knowing my secret!

Good luck to all of you.
T


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quick welcome to Twishy  , you are definitely in the right place. 
Going to have some tea now then will post longer later
Hope all are well
Tiny


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Here we go, going to try and catch up with everyone, big APOLS if I miss anyone. 
Spooks - hoping your timing is good.  I count day 1 as first day of full flow - that is what clinics have always said even though I spot, sometimes for 5 or 6 days, beforehand. Full flow, for me, is always fairly obvious! 
Twishy - welcome, good luck with dreaded 2ww - the 2ww thread with tx. is very good as well as they are all in the 2ww - worth comparing notes/feelings etc. and the madness. 
Jane - my DIUIs have been fairly straight forward so far, due to be more closely monitored this time as have changed clinic - first 2 though - clomid from day 2 - 6 (2nd cycle no clomid), day 10 scan to measure follies and lining - ovul tests - tx when get surge. This time bloods and scans to track things - so hopefully more accurate timing and a jab before hand (which I have to do myself or DP  )
Nonnie - hoping we cycle together - hopefully similar timing to spooks as well - would be nice to have good close buddies! let's hope you get good news.   Sorry you had a tough weekend. Sorry to not know, you have obviously said, sorry (me -  ),  but who is Tiernan? 
Lilo, Annie - let's hope 25th is a good day, feels a good number to me!   
Margocat and Felix      
Kissy - hi to you, so sorry you have had such a day.  It's not over till etc. etc.    Fingers crossed you don't need 4th IUI.  My AF any day now, just waiting. 
Hi Zoie -    thoughts to you. 
I am hoping I have covered most people - I really really tried!! 
If anybody has any good advise re potential IBS, which is what the doctor thinks I now have please let me know - sorry if TMI but everything that goes in is coming out rapidly   . I have had it for about a month now and doctor has referred me but appt is not until Dec.  Asked chemist for some general multi vits to try and keep some goodness in but because of treatment and the high folic acid I already take there didn't seem to be anything safe to try. Any thoughts would really help as it is seriously getting me down and affecting my days (and nights) in a   way.  DP and I are not getting on at all and with my sisters being pregnant I think it probably is stress related IBS - but how can I get rid? 
  to everyone. 
this site really really keeps me going, it is fab, even though a little addictive!

Tiny
x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tiny! I am so sorry thats things are not working out for you and DH! I can only try and imgaine how you must be feeling. I feel very alone and thats with my husbands support however I hope you have a friend or two to give you that wholesome HUG you well deserve!
          

Twishy~ Welcome to FF! You are definately on the right site! The 2WW can be long and if you ever want to rant and rave we here for you! All fingers & toes crossed for your 2WW!     

Spooks~  I am going to erase some notes off my signature - especially my age and the fact that the stair lift got in the way 
..........................TMI part read   I don't get spotting prior to AF so can't help - sorry! My AF is a spot and then a dash to the toilet within 5 minutes for full AF. The Fertility nurse said if I get AF after 2 pm I should only count the next day as day 1! Hope I haven't confused you or anybody else  This is best spoken with your fertility centre as they might see it differently - one simple call should solve it.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello, just a quickie from me tonight but wanted to say hello and hope everyone's doing ok?

Tiny, sorry to hear that you and DH are going through a tough patch.  It must be really difficult going through tx.  Thinking of you honey.  

I tested again tonight - on Day 11 or maybe its 12 - but it was a BFN.  I know I shouldn't test early but it's so hard not to.  I'm just going too   How must an elephant feel??!!

Love and    to everyone!  Must to bed and try and sleep some (for a change)...

Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Kissy and Felix
  , keeping everything crossed Felix. 
Off to bed myself now
Tiny


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
i started my first injection yesturday took it around ten last night
i was really shaking(  im diabetic) i was expecting it to really hurt
but i didd'nt feel a thing i did it in my leg
have booked my scans day 6 day 8 day 10 and then what ever follows after that
i have a question about when you do the pregnancy test if i get basted on day 14  i dont test on the day i would be due i have to wait till 2 days later seems abit odd


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Zoie, glad jab didn't hurt, I have mine coming up when AF starts and have been scanned etc. and am not looking forward to it so that is reassuring. 
Re testing - my clinic, but again they are all different, said 14 days post treatment - on both occassions my AF arrived but I tested to check!
Good luck
Tiny


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi there Zoie and good to hear that the start of stimming has gone well.  It really doesn't hurt does it?  Keeps us all busy too and feeling like we're doing something to help nature along.   for the rest of your cycle.

Regarding the testing question, I was told to test 16 days after my IUI and from what others on here have been saying (to try and stop me testing daily!!) that's a good idea as you really only get a definite result by then.  

Wishing you lots of luck  

Love and   to everyone.  I'm off to resist the lure of the pee stick!!

Felix xx


----------



## lisa lundregan (Feb 3, 2006)

Hiya, i was concerned about this too cos have heard lots of differences on the subject. We just had our 1st failed diui and that was carried out exactly 40 hours after the trigger, if not later, cos clinic was running late. Im really confused about the whole thing


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

*Felix*​        
     
Felix, you are going to get spanked and put to bed without any supper!


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry it was me who ticked 1 for the poll test!  

Thought I would say it was not working!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls well i am feeling better know going to enjoy my xmas and have agood drink lol thats a positive way of thinking for me lol I hoep you are all doing ok i cant write much as i am off to bed NOOOOO I AM NOT LAZY LOL i was nights last night and tonight Be back on when i have more time i really need to get a note pad and write down how everyone is doing so i can reply to you all have a good day everyone good luck to those that are testing big hugs to you all love from ema xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Ps a bit of baby dust for you all


----------



## MissTI (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello, 

I'm new to this thread, have just been given the all clear for IUI in the new year, and was wondering if anyone could tell me there experiences?

I'll be having treatment at the Elizabeth Garrat Anderson hospital in London, one quick question I had was that is the procedure normally done by a nurse or your consultant?

Hope to get chatting with you all soon.

Tx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Zoie - Glad to hear your first jab went ok. Its not so bad once you actually get started. The Nuffield normally suggest you test 17days after the IUI. This is the worst bit.

I am now 12 days past iui so have five more to go. Have had minor AF pains today. Has anyone else had these on day 12 or thereabouts?

Anyway. Good luck to everyone on the 2ww.


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Spooks & Kissy Bear, guess who managed to get a special deal on HPTs from Boots today - buy two get one free!  This is the longest two weeks of my life so far I reckon and I'm home early today with a nasty headache.  Still no sign of BFP or AF.  Can't be long now though....   

Hello to everyone and lots of love and  

Felix xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Just to update you, i was worried about the timing thing too as looks like alot of people have IUI around 36hours.  I had mine at 39 & a half hours and i got a BFP. Mty clinic says anything betwenn 36 & 42 hours.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi All
Hi Felix - still sounds quite positive I would say.    
Same for you Lilo - let's hope some positives coming up but save one or two for the rest of us!

Well my AF started today so booked in next Friday for day 10 scan and bloods, felt quite excited today by AF - first time in over 3 months to want it even though quite crampy today! Not feeling that positive though as seem to have IBS at the moment or that is what the doc thinks and feeling a bit low but who knows. Must start doing Hypno CDs again.  Start clomid tomorrow - must remember!
Hi Spooks - how are things. Looks like DIUI around 6, 7th Dec ish ish. Where do you think you are with timing? and Nonnie? 

Miss T - welcome to the thread - nurses usually do the treatment for IUI anyway. 
Hope everyone else is OK
 
Tiny


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Spooks - you will be a bit before me then  - got to be some good news for Christmas hasn't there?    
  IBS! good one! Had a good 2 days but eaten plain chicken and plain jackets!! Yummy! Going to risk soup tonight!
Fingers crossed for your timing
Tiny
x


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE (Dec 29, 2005)

ladies not been  in the forum for a while just want to give you a wee update and let you know how im getting on and see how you all are

Some of you may know i have PCOS and endemetriosis after being on chlomid and then on waiting on list for IUI that is on hold as they have now discovered something wrong with my womb and uterus have to go in for another operation which ive been told will be 19 week waiting list, not clear exactly whats going on as it hasnt been very explained properly.  I have now been bleeding heavily since June so not 100% hope you are all doing good


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hiya Ladies, Just wrote a really long post and lost it     how angry does that make ya!!

OMG Felix      I so understand how your feeling though your only doing what most of us want to do. I have been reading your diary also - lots of      to you and heres some 


      - also

Spooks - I am currently on day 11 of my cycle and have been using my OPK for a couple of days so I am hoping to be basted on Saturday  - fingers crossed  You will only be a couple of days behind me - was that the same last month? 

Tiny - I am so sorry you have    that must be so horrible    for you

Heres lots of           for all the IUI and BFP's coming our way in time for christmas 

Luv CXXXXXX


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi ladies this one always confuses me as I am having DIUI without meds and I dont event get scanned just use the OPK which they have told me to use mornings only - so last txt when I got my smiley face I rang clinic in morning and was basted the following lunch time 22hrs after detecting it on my kit - I said to the nurse what if my surge happened the day before after I tested and she seemed to think there was a window of upto 48 hrs and didnt seemed concerned - I am not so convinced. 

Does anyone else have basting without being scanned??

CXXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Carrott
Thank you!!
             
Come on you BFPs!!
I have day 10 scan on 30th so you will be into your 2ww then - let's hope it's a positive time. 
Tiny
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Carole -Ann

I wanted to send you big   you are certainly having a rough time and it can't be easy that you are in limbo and don't know what it happening.

Could you ring the hospital to find out what the operation is for and where you are on the list?

Hoping the wait is shorter than they have mentioned

Donna x x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

I read on a website ( unfortunately cant remember what one) that 'washed' sperm only live for 6 hours.


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya Everyone,

Hope you dont mind me popping in now and again. I have been reading all your posts (nosey me likes to keep up with you all) but havent really had a minute to post.

DH uses PC alot for work/studying so i only get the chance to pop on here now and then, usually have time to read but not necessarily post! 

Anyway, how is everyone? 

Spooks, how are you?   Good luck for 29th/30th.   30th is the day i have my scan. I will be thinking about you.  

Tiny, hows your tum now?  

Felix, how are you? Sending you  

Lilo Good luck too  

Hello Miss T & Ebonie, Kissy Bear & Zoie


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Hello all - sorry it's been a while.  Have been reading, but only getting round to posting in my first ever 2ww diary.  It's been quite theraputic - I recommend it! 

Have been catching up on you all - 

Felix - I don't blame you for testing all the time, I know how you feel, it's like preparing yourself for disappointment I think.  It's just that it's expensive and ultimately a bit depressing!  Fingers crossed for a BLP on Wednesday.   

Zoie - how's it going?  Are you feeling more confident about IUI now, I saw your thread asking for success stories, enjoyed reading the responses myself!  

Spooks - how are you doing?  Good luck with the OPKs.

Kathleenannie and Lilo - hope you are coping okay - nearly at test date, sending lots of   

Nonnie - hello! 

Kissy Bear - hope you are okay and getting ready for cycle no. 4?  

Twishy - I know exactly what you mean about not wanting the whole world to know, and yet I'm not very good at keeping this sort of thing to myself either! 

Tiny - hope the Clomid is going well?  

Carrott - good luck for basting - hope it's painless and easy and you are feeling positive about the whole thing. 

Me, me, me - I'm in second week of 2ww and doing alright, although becoming increasingly obsessed with FF which is not a good sign for me!  Am enjoying my diary but can't imagine anyone else is!

MC
xxx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh and PLIBOT - lots and lots of luck for your scan on 30th.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey girlios

         

Well step one is over. AF came yestaerday. I usually spot a day ot two first and count the full flow as day one but its interesting to hear thats not actually right. Didnt matter this time though cos it was like the niagra falls straight away so I was in no doubt!!!

Soooooooooooooooooo have my baseline scan tomorrowand very excited. Have to get up before six to get there for eight but am not complaining. Probably too excited need to calm down. Heading for reflexology now so have no time to post properly either ( you know me, like to drivel on and on and on). If you dont hear from me tomorrow I have finally broke down in the clinic and refused to leave. I wonder if I could log on there? 

So    to everyone thinking, injecting, basting and waiting.

Lotos of DCD thoughts for me please.       

*Spooks honey * How could you say me and KB are mad. Does this message not read like an email form a perfectly sane person  hehe
*Tiny * I think this makes us buddies. Will talk to you tomorrow after scan. 
*Kissybear * Will pm you tomorrow also. Sorry about your gran. Glad you giving it a go. God damn it I knew you hurt your back doing domething kinky   

Wish me luck

Nonnie


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nonnie, wishing you lots of luck tomorrow.  All clinics should have a dedicated PC for FF I agree. 

Felix xx


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone.
hope we are all feeling positive today    

Just a quickie to let you know I got my surge this morning so I am going in for basting tomorrow at 11.30  

Think I will do another diary - I agree with Margocat it is theraputic (cant spell)

Heres some

     

for you all and sending everyone lots of 

        

Take care
Cxxxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Carrott, wishing you lots & lots of luck for tomorrow!!!

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo IUI Chicks! 

Wow you chicks have sure being busy typing away!          

PLIBOT~  there stranger! So good to hear from you! So many things happening on the 30th Its going to be a good day! Will be thinking of you and hope all goes well hun!      By the way... is it true about washed sperm only lasting 6 hours

Ebonie~ HI Ema - glad to hear you feeling a lot better! Time is a wonderful healer! Sending you lots of love and hope you find this topic as the name has been changed...   

Miss TI~ Welcome to IUI hun!  My first two IUI's was done by the nurse which went well, my third was done by the consultant who was rushed and irritated and had to clamp me etc  The basting is usually done with who will be available but when I get done again I am not sure if I want to go if its the consultant again!  I guess it depends on the clinic though...

Hello Carrott ~ Great about the surge  and all the best for basting tomorrow    There are so many different procedures prior to basting depending on what tx and what medication you are on. I am not taking medication so I start testing for my surge from day 10. I test my pee for a surge in the morning but I was also told they were doing additional tests and was told to take a pee sample every night too but not to test the night sample if I have not got a surge in the morning and to throw it away. Once I have gotten my surge (smilie face) (usually day 14) I phone the clinic and get basted the same day. When I test the pee sample from the night before (once I have gotten my surge) and on both accassions I have surged the night before (this does not influence the day of basting). I have been basted on all 3 occassions with-out being scanned but remember no medication.

Nonnie Chick~ AF  thats a good start hun! I'm bashing away for you - just tell me when to stop!
        
I will be keeping everything crossed for tomorrow!    Hope you enjoy reflexology and have a good night sleep!   

Margocat~ Hows the 2ww? Glad to hear you are enjoying the FF site  Wait until you try CHAT! I would recommend it if you are looking for instant help, advice or just feeling down... They have different chat nights... There are some great chicks on there - including me  Fingers crossed for your test on Sunday!   

Tiny~ Hello!  That poor bum of yours  How was the chicken soup? Did it work or did you come off worse? Sending you loads of love hun and big hug sent to you  Like Spooks said - drink loads of water hun! Not to make light hearted of your situation but I wish my tummy will work like that for one day as last week I put on 1.5 kg? 

Spooks~ Hello my chicky - you like Bruce Willis  What day are you on? Getting all excited   30th  30th 

Felix~  I wonder who got the lucky deal with buying two HPT's and getting the third free?  What day should you be testing Felix? Just remember, one day can make all the difference!!!   

Lilo~  30th  AF pains is quite natural for both outcomes hun. Wish it was easier to know the difference between the side effects unfortunately they say (so I hear) they are all the same! Fingers crossed for you hun!   

Well CHICKS a word of advise.............. When typing long replies or being away from the pc whilst typing a reply... before selecting the *post* box... Highlight all your wording and select copy... therefore if the FF reply post crashers (usually when you have taken over a certain amount of time when repling) you can reply again and select right click paste and you will not have lost anything! 

Me me me me me... Day 4 for me today. Made appointment for private IVF consultation in December to start any time from February 08 but hoping I will pg by then or have completed my IUI first. Feeling a lot more positive about this cycle although I am praying that my holiday falls on my predicted basting day. 

To everyone testing this week and week-end - I will have everything crossed for you. I will be on the pc (DH working week-end) or in chat so will look out for your good news!   
   

To all the IUI chicks with clomid, injecting and basting...  
   

To all the IUI chicks 
   

To all the IUI Chicks not written for a while... get typing!!! 
   

Lots of sloppy kisses tonight,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Humph!!  The Felix Frenzy huh? . Absolutely deserved though. I did it again tonight with predictable results. At this rate I'll be the first person who doesnlt test on Test Day because I'll have no tests left.  
I'm going to wait to test til tomorrow night though if AF hasn't arrived by then. 

Wishing everyone a great evening. 

Felix xx

Ps that 6 hour life of washed sperm does not sound good at all. I had my basting 29 hours after my HCG so that wouldn't give them much of (if any) window of opportunity!!


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Kissybear/Spooks - you both get basted the same day you detect your surge - my is the day after I detect the surge 

There seems to be so many different approachs to this depending on what clinic you attend I will ask the nurse/consultant in the morning and hopefully get some answers for us
         
Night Night

Cxxxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Just a quick one - the thread vanished - getting panicked, obviously some technical glitches!! Spooks it's all your fault     

PLIBOT - hope things are going well, good to hear from you - we all want to be where you are! Enjoy, you deserve it.  Tum, touch wood, been bit better last 3 days AF has arrived maybe in a bizarre way that is helping? Tried something bit more radical tonight - pasta! Hope I don't regret that through the night! 

Carrott - mixed depending on clinics I think - most on the day but the next day is OK as well, I think. 

Felix, still keeping everything crossed - sounds good!.    

Spooks - no, it made me laugh too! Can't believe I have my own special sign!!  
Kissy - thank you!!! You really wouldn't want it, though I have lost some weight but seriously not good!  thanks for all the     for us all. 

Nonnie - I have day 10 scan next Fri so think I am a bit behind - hope yours went well. 

MC - start clomid tonight, last time didn't have any effects at all, that I knew about. 

      
Tiny
xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello- what on earth is all this thread morphing about?- got me most confused!

Hope all OK and feeling positive?   

I'm feeling a bit poo today- feel sure my basting hasn't worked for me this month. No particulary bad signs but no good ones either- no sore boobs or anything so just doesn't feel like I could have BFP. Also, the whole 6hr sperm life thing has freaked me out. I got basted 24hrs after injection so doesn't seem like there would have been a chance for the little fellas to meet up with the egg.

Ho hum- testing day is officially Sunday although may try to wait as my cycle often goes longer.

 to all, (along with cyst bashing and IBS getting rid of!)

Annie


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi ladies not sure what happened to this thread and have tried to fix it but not sure if I have or not!

Sorry!!


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Trying so hard to remain  and positive. At the same time though, I am trying to also prepare myself for bad news. I have kind of decided that if I get a   on Monday then the best way to get on with it would be to jump straight back on and focus on my final attempt. 

Does anyone know if a private clinic will allow you to do two straight cycles back to back or do they like you to take a month's break. I know the worst times for me are when I'm not doing anything so would really love to just get back on the rollercoaster.

Anyway, let's just hope it won't come to it. Please wish me plenty of    .

Good luck to everyone waiting, scanning and injecting.

Here's hoping it's a very happy Christmas. 

 to everyone. xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Lilo

At my clinic I did four IUI cycles back to back,lets hope you won't need to


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep its gone. Hoooooorayyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Thanks to everyone for the cyst bashing thoughts. Never thought I would say this but cant wait to get sticking myself with the old needle tonight 

Welcome Ms T. Regarding the question about who does IUI. The consultant did my first one but then today it was a head nurse and she couldnt believe I had already been through a cycle and she did not even know who I was. She was a bit cross  (not at me) and said she would see me next week.

*Zoie* Its grand once you get used to the jags. I was told to test day 14. Every clinic seems different. Good luck

*Annie Lilo and MC* Thinking of you ladies near the end of 2ww. Wishing you loads of       (Lilo - mu clinic will let me do IUI back to back)

*Ebonie honey* Good to hear from you. Hope you have a fab christmas 

*Twishy* Welcome. Glad you joined us but hope you dont think you will get while sensible conversations here ( between you and me - that Kissybear, Spooks and Felix crowd are not wise ...)

*Tiny * Going for next scan on 29th so we close enough . Tiernan is DH's sisters new wee boy, He is gorgeous and hubby adores him and it breaks my heart to see them together cos I cant seem to give a wee baby. Sorry to hear about your IBS but I just love the symbol. What about reflexology if its stress related.(im reflexology on the brain)

*Felix * It aint over till its over babe. Thinking of flying over there to get that good deal on the HPT .............Loads of Luck   

*Spooks* Im sending you some bubbles incase you loose the ones you have already with the new broadband. I also agree Bruce Willis MMMMM. But my own particular favourite is Jason Statham. YUM.
Any luck with the Bank of England thing. Could do with a few quid to pay for the treatment hehe. Can you see the headlines... _*FF named as the masterminds behind several daring robberies*_. Think the judge would let us off on hormonal grounds!!!!!!!!

*Kissybear* Holidays. did you mention holidays. Were you going. Can I come  . I take it you are doing the IUI babe, do you have dates? What is the craic about the chat thing. This is the only place i post. If i went anywere else it would be like two timing you lot hehe

Wishing everyone a lovely weekend ans sending you all lots of   

Nonnie


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Just to say please dont worry about the 6 hour thing! That was only for Donor sperm that had been thawed then washed and i have had a look on some websites just now and appears to be many theories on how long washed sperm live for.  Some say 12-24 hrs and others longer than that so i will keep looking and if i find a reliable sourse i will let you know.

Take care everyone  

Nonnie, well done for today


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
Glad the cyst has gone *Nonnie*- great news. We are cycling quite close then. It must be hard with Tiernan, I just don't know how I will feel when my sisters produce I really don't as I am shutting myself away from it as i just can't handle it and it's getting closer.  
Lilo - I had 2 back to backs as well - I know what you mean we have had a month "off" and it seems to have really really dragged. 
Annie  
Tiny


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

Hope everyone is happy and well  

I had my basting this morning very painful (nurse said the neck of my womb was quite far back and had to dig a bit to find it) couple of hours later I was in agony could'nt sit/stand/lie  in the end I had to give in and take some strong painkillers   She also infomed my that I was bleeding but "just from the speculum" oh thats okay then!!! Anyhow pain has eased now and just have a bit of blood when wiping (sorry tmi).

Checked out with the clinic about the six hours and it is six hours for donor sperm that has been washed but once it is inside it lasts a few days - so thats okay 

Lilo - I am having back to back DIUI also so I think it is quite common for clinics to do it however you really wont need to        

Heres some         

for all the IUI'ers

Take care
Love CXXXXX


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Spooks
  You made me laugh. Bit   to have such a large section of your post!!  over the few days things have been much better, just hoping it will last, might risk some richer food. The pasta turned out OK last night, so that is a start. Thank you!!! 
Felix       
Carrott - sorry you had some pain, I have found them not very nice at the time but no after effects, glad you are feeling a bit better. 
Tiny
 You're a weird bunch (meant in the nicest possible way!)


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone,

I posted a while back to say I was thinking about starting IUI - well here I am !!! I have (finally) started my injections today  

It was all a bit fiddly and nervewracking but I did it and it wasn't too bad - thank God!! 

Can't believe we're finally making progress with treatment - all we need now is for it to work !!!    

Any advice or thoughts on what to do/not do would be gratefully received ....


 to all

TLZ xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooooooooooo IUI Chicks.....

Carrott~  sorry to hear about the basting... sometimes when things like this happen - its good in a way as they might see where there could be a problem conceiving and therefore know how to treat you in future.  The bleeding should be light and stop in 24 hours and so should the pain. If not phone them back hun!    Sending you loads of sticky vibes!   

 Nonnie~    I knew you could, I knew you could, I knew you could!!! Who is Jason Statham 

Lilo~  I got all my fingers crossed for you      

Felix~   

STRuthie~   Topic all fixed now  Thanks!

kathleenannie~ (((((((((HUG Annie))))))))))  Keep that chin up - I have everything crossed for YOU!   

Tiny~  how was the pasta? Glad to hear the last 3 days have gone better.    Fingers crossed for scan next friday   

Spooks~ How is the broadband? Hope to see you back pretty soon!  Bruce 

Margocat~ Well I 'm off to go read your 2ww Diary as my DH is snoring on the couch and I have some time to myself! Got everything crossed for you hun!

Zoei~ You ok hun? How has this week gone? Hope the injections are getting better.

To all the IUI chicks 

Me me me me me     
Well you all seem mad to me... I think you have all confused me as today I remembered yesterday I mentioned it was Day 4 but its only Day 4 today so if the last 2 days is Day 4 then whats tomorrow?  Tee hee hee I think its Day 4 today and so agrees Captain Sparrow!  Yep I am doing IUI this month and hoping for surge on Monday, 3rd December and testing about 18th December...   

As for the CHAT - its instant chat to FF users LIVE... so you type in real-time. They have newby nights as well as quizz nights - the fastest correct answer gets points and you could win extra bubbles too  Most importantly its available if you need to talk to someone and don't want to wait for a post reply. I see princesskas is adopted it too so there are a few from IUI too... as well as 2ww chicks who want to pass the time by chatting...

Well chicks.... wouldn't it be just great if we all get our BFP's this cycle... We could start a baby boom! 
Keep your chins up - we got each other and we will get that BFP sooner rather than later!
   

Lots of love as always,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Spooks and Kissy (pasta seemed OK - so far so good, not sure what to try tonight, thought might try take away but D(ish)P is on diet so not eating normal meals as such so might be a jacket potato again! 
Lilo, Felix, Annie    
Kissy - we are going to be cycle buddies by the looks of it. I am on day 3 and now on clomid, my AF didn't last long at all this month, going now - is that a bad sign?   Or does clomid affect it? I don't seem to have any side effects from clomid Spooks - only had it once though I suppose. 

I might try the chatting at some point, never done it though. Might have a look, see when things are going on. 

Tiny


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Tiny~ I am so glad you don't have any side effects from clomid. The best advice I received was to drink loads of water which did help. I really struggled with my vision and a further long list which I won't mention... It achieved what I needed and that was to kick start my ovulation. My 2nd cycle I over stimulated which was extremely painful but all seemed ok during the remaining months. My AF changed from 5 days to sometimes 3 to 4 days. My cycles also changed from 28 to 30/32/34 days.  I am glad that your tummy has cooled down! Its about time too...  
         

SPOOKS & Nonnie~ You are a very bad influence on me and therefore I will have to continue being naughty! 

TLZ~ Hello and welcome back! Please could you ignore the bad behavier above... sometimes we need to express oneself in ways we would not normally behave   Glad to hear you injections went well and you got through the first hurdle! What happens next?


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

I see you don't mind what bubble number you end on again.... You must really like 69?


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Evening all, just a quick note to say sadly its a BFN for me and that's a true one as this is official test day. Really disappointed but I will get there. Will get back on the roller coaster as soon as AF arrives. Anyway know when you're meant to stop with the cyclogest. Can I do so now or should I wait for AF just in case?

Having a small concellatory glass of wine tonight - the first in 3 weeks. 

Love, hugs and baby dust to everyone!

Felix xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Felix, we were all so hoping it was going to be good news. Enjoy your wine and take it easy. So so sorry. 
x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Felix I am so sorry about your result!    

I would seriously consider waiting for AF before making any rash decisions... sometimes all it takes is 24 hours!
Never say never (ask PLIBOT) ... if AF does not arrive test in 2 days!

    

Love
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh Felix - I'm sorry too.  It's hard as there is always a hope until AF arrives, and it is clear from all the stories on here that sometimes unlikely BFPs can occur...  But, am sure you are just trying to get your head round it for the moment - enjoy your glass of wine and focus on next month.  Sending lots of lots of     

hello everyone else - Spooks and Kissy Bear you do make me smile!

Off to update my 2ww diary.

MC
xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Sorry Felix  

Have a wee hug from me   and give yourself some proper tlc this weekend.

annie


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Felix. I was v   to hear your news. Go out today for a spot of retail therapy. Normally makes me feel a little better. x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

(((((((((((((((HUG Felix))))))))))))))))  

Hi Felix! How are you feeling today hun? Being thinking of you!


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Felix, I am so sorry to hear your sad news   take care hun and have an extra glass of wine cause you deserve it

Take care
Carrott XXXX


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi there

Lilo/ MC- how you feeling today?

I've been having some twinges on and off all day but not sure it really means anything- I'm so hyper sensitive at the moment that every bit of wind is being over analysed!!

Just done LOTS of Xmas shopping so feeling quite proud of myself- hope everyone else well xx

anni


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello all and thanks ever so much for the   .  They really are appreciated.

I'm feeling much better now thanks and am ready to get going again as soon as my AF arrives.  The sooner the better!  Thanks Spooks and Kissy Bear for the advice about keeping taking the pessaries.  Afterall there's no harm is there and you never know .... though I am reconciled that it is a BFN.

Carrott, so sorry to hear re your painful IUI.     I hope you are feeling lots better!Mine was painful but nothing like that and I'm still a little unsure whether they just gave up and told me it was far enough in when it really wasn't.  I'm going to ask them to test a few catheters before the real deal for my 2nd IUI.  Thanks to you and Nonnie too for the info on the life of washed sperm.  That is a great relief!

Hope everyone is doing ok?  Annie, wishing you lots of   and  . Well done you getting Xmas shopping done in such circumstances!

Lilo, wishing you heaps of   for Monday. Take care of yourself and keep positive!

Not long now for you Margo Cat!  Less than a week to go.  Wishing you lots of  and  too.  We want lots more BFPs before Christmas and why not, hey?

Hey Kissy Bear, great you are doing a cycle before Christmas too.  All being well I won't be far behind you once pesky AF arrives again.  No sign yet and Day 30.  Wishing you a great big BFP as an early Christmas present too!

Well, best go.  I got lots of library books out today and must start languishing on the settee in readiness.  This tx business really is the best excuse for lots of tlc isn't it?  I mentioned to my mum that my next IUI could be when they are down here visiting and then I can just recline on the sofa afterwards and have things brought to me!  She didn't sound that convinced, nor about being sympathetically teetotal!! 

Felix xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you know that I tested today 16dpo rather than tomorrow when I would have to go to work afterwards. Just as well as I did as it was yet another   for me. Not really sure I understand all this **** anymore. Anyway, going to phone clinic tomorrow to see if I can get straight on with my third and final round this week.

Just wanted to wish Anni lots of luck for today but I'm guessing you will probably already have tested by now and know your fate one way or the other.

x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Lilo, so sorry to hear its a BFN today, but it could still turn positive with another day to go. Take care of yourself and fingers crossed just in case. 
Love 
Felix xx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Hope you can help me with a question ...

I've just started my first IUI and I'm on Menopur, the injections are going fine but I'm not sure I can feel anything happening on the inside, if you know what I mean ...  

I thought it might be a bit like when I was on clomid, big, bloaty tum and hormones all over the place  

I'm due back at my clinic on Thursday to check progress, but hoping one of you wise ladies might be able to shed some light for me  

Thanks guys    for all

TLZ xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Lilo - so sorry, but as Felix said officially still a day to go and if you don't have AF symptoms??   
Hi TLZ - can't really help you with that one I am afraid. I am not sure you would feel anything happening would you? I am on clomid now - what dose were you on - I haven't felt any side effects. 
Tiny


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Tiny

When I was on the clomid my upper dose was 150 and to be frank it really messed me up   Could feel what felt like my ovaries throbbing with overstimulation and also it just made me go a bit mental !!    

Hope you don't get those symptoms!!  That's why they're called the crazy pills on the clomid board !!  

I'm hoping that the menopur is working but in a subtler way

Thanks and good luck  

TLZ xx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi TLZ
I am only on 50mg so hopefully that will be OK again! Your symptoms don't sound good!
Good luck
Tiny


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone!
TLZ i have been taking menopur for 7 days now i went for a scan on day 6 and i had 11follicles all together i have another scan tomorrow which will be day 9 fingers are crossed hoping that they all dont grow otherwise they might have to abandon the cycle.
i did not feel anything untill today i had some twinges in my sides  dont know if this is good or not?
where are you having your treatment?

lilo sorry about your news     for your next cycle


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all- just to let you know I tested this am and got a negative too.

 lilo- wasn't our month eh? xx

Annie


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Annie, so sorry to hear that. Lots of hugs to you and DH. 

Take care of yourselves. 

Felix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hello IUI chicks!

Annie~   I am so sorry it hasn't worked this cycle  

Lilo~   I know how poop it can be!   

Spooks~ Fingers crossed that surge is this Friday!    30th   

Sending all my love to everyone and will catch up with personals soon.
   

KB
xXx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Annie, so sorry to hear that, where are our BFPs?  
Hi Spooks - I think you will be dissapointed if you don't have another tx before Christmas - i know what you mean, takes some pressure off, but seems such a long time waiting till the next. I hope it works out how you want it to. 
Hi everyone else. 
Tiny


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Dear Lilo and Kathleenannie - I'm really sorry - hope you're both feeling okay and sending lots of love.

Well guys, I don't know how to say this, but I tested early this morning (AF due Tues and official test date Friday) and got a   !  On one of those clearblue digitals and everything!  

We were in London and on the way down in the car yesterday we talked about the whole tx thing properly, first time in a while, and planned our next moves re IUI and IVF etc.. I just felt negative about this cycle and didn't think it had worked. 

Went to the bathroom this morning saying "I'm going to test and then it's going to be negative and then I'm going to come back to bed" and then walked back sleepily to the darkish bedroom holding the test, glanced down and thought, "where's the NOT" and it actually said PREGNANT!!  It's a miracle.  Went out and bought 5 more tests and did two of them, both  !  (although not as clear on the non digital one). 

After telling DH, really wanted to get on here and tell you lot - but no internet until now when we just got home.

Will go and update my diary soon, but wanted to tell you.  In some ways feel so guilty that so many people on here go through so much, and we've been so lucky.  But it's very early days, obviously, and anything could happen, but it's great to know we can actually get pregnant at least!

Thought we could do with some good news.
MC
xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh MC, that's wonderful news!!!  I'm so pleased for you both. Enjoy and certainly don't feel bad. You know we're all going to be pleased for you. Just pass a bit of that  this way!

Congratulations!!!!

Feix xx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS MARGOCAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
           
         
        
       
      
      
       
         
CONGRATULATIONS MARGOCAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## margocat (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you ladies - you are wonderful.


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Margocat - woohoo congratulations to you       

Pls send us some of your positive vibes   

Have a happy nine months

Carrott xxx


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Margocat
That is brilliant news.  It is good to have some good news, it really is, gives us all hope. Gosh a very early result as well. Take it easy and enjoy it.                    
Send some more  this way!
Tiny
x


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats Margo Cat. Its nice to see that it does actually work for someone.

No Anni I guess it wasn't our month. What are you going to now?

I am speaking with my clinic to see if I can have another go straight away. Waiting back to hear. They say it is normal procedure to take a month off but they are going to speak to my consultant tonight.

Fingers crossed. Just want to get back in now and do my final cycle before Christmas.

x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

*Felix Lilo Annie* 

Sorry it didnt work THIS TIME ( I REPEAT THIS TIME) Sending you lots of    and  

*MARGO CAT* Way to go Girl!!!!!!
               
I dont think anyone should ever feel bad about getting the result!!!. We are all happy for you and it gives the rest of us hope. So Congratulations xxx

*TLZ* I was on Clomid for seven months and was like the banshee from hell  Taking injections now and never feel any different (sorry spooks I know you are thinking of taking it but it really is a crazy pill). So as we say here in Ireland keep her lit!!!!!

*Princesskas * Long time no hear. Glad you back on the baby train. GFG 

*Tiny * You should be proud that your gorgeous bum is the main topic of interest at the minute. No one wants to look at mine, except the nurse and consultant and thats only cos they are paid 

*Carrot* Sorry to hear basting was sore. There is only one cure for that, amd its a big box of roses chocolates 

*Spooks honey* That package we were talking about has arrived for the erm um ahh thingy that we are going to do. I thinh Christmas would be a good time to hit the target....Over and out  ( To everyone else - No im not crazy. Me and Spooks are going to be rich!!!) 

*Kissybear * bit excited about MC news there were you, How long did it take you to fill that page anyway hehe. And what the hell do you mean by who is Jason Statham He is only the most gorgeous man ( other than hubby of course). Watch Lock Stock, Transporter and Crank immeadiately. (Especially Transporter cos he looks damn good in a suit and his first rule is never open the package....So taking him at his word I just like to admire the well toned and sculptured package OOOhhh its getting a bit hot in here, must be the injections..........................

   to everyone

Nonnie


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Margocat, Many congratulations             Wishing you the best for the next 8 months.


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Congratulations MC   It's fantastic news- take really good care of yourself xx

My AF still not here which gives me that horrid hope that maybe if I test again in couple of days etc... IN my heart I know is not to be this month so would prefer AF to arrive so can get on with next cycle. My clinic prefers to do cycles back to back which suits me fine. So, hopefully, we will get straight back on with things in Dec (depending on timings/ xmas closing etc)

How you doing Lilo?

 to all

annie


----------



## Chu (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind if I join you

DH and I have been ttc for nearly 5 years now, been diagnosed with unexplained (if that is really a diagnosis   ) 

We had our first attempt at IUI in september which turned out to be a BFN (   turned up on our wedding anniversary   )

Wanted to start our next cycle this month just to be told the clininc is full and they're moving to a different site, so we can't have another attempt until next year now  

I suppose it means at least I can have a few glasses of wine over the festive period and lots of    to keep us going until then.

 to you all

Chu x x x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Annie, I do sympathise about yr AF being late and teasing you! Mine is now 4 days overdue and so I ended up doing yet another HPT (negative). Its so cruel isn't it?

Hope everyone is having a good start to the week & welcome Chu. Sorry to hear that you can't get another cycle in before Christmas. Yeah to the being able to join in the merryness of the season though & have fun with the !  Love Felix xx


----------



## Chu (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks Felix,

Isn't it strange how af is all ways late when you want her and bang on time when you don't!!


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Isn't it just Chu?! She's a perverse little devil. 

F xx


----------



## Twishy (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello ladies

I joined you last week, but the next time I logged on I couldn't find the thread (doh!)  
Been out of laptop range all weekend with my sister and her four kids, who are all adorable and lots of fun. Anyway, glad to find the thread again, and congrats to Margocat!    

Also hi Chu, I am also unexplained. Sorry you've been held back, this whole thing's so frustrating sometimes. I've decided to take a break if this one doesn't work and have a right good knees up at xmas    

I test on Monday, anyone else around the same time as me?? 
Good luck to everyone at whatever stage you're at
Tx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooooooooooooo IUI Chicks

   

Sending you all loads of cyber love, sloppy kisses and extra special bubbles sent your way... Sorry no personals but read your posts and wanted to sing you all a song instead....

Kissy Bear sings to the IUI chicks: "Things can only get better..."


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Mmmmmm Bubbles


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi all,

Well I have spoken with my clinic and they have confirmed I am ok to do my third and final cycle straight away. Am off to collect prescription today and then have to pray   actually turns up this week as there is still no sign. See Anni you are totally not alone on that one! It really is annoying. I have spent the past two-and-a-half weeks praying she doesn't arrive and now it is the exact opposite. It's strange how these things work. Wouldn't normally be so bad but obviously with Christmas coming up, the clinic closes so I am desperate to get my final basting in before then.

How are you going Zoie? Have you been basted yet?

Hang on in there Anni and we can cycle again together. How many cycles have you done now?

How are you feeling Margo Cat? Still on cloud nine I hope.

     to all those waiting.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
everything going well had a scan on monday i had 3 follicles that are taking lead size 13, 11 10 i go back on wednesday to check that they are big enough min the clinic want is 16 so i should do fine my linning is the best it could be at 6.2 (and this is only day 9)
shows that the clomid did actually stop my lining from gettin thicker 
but anyway if alls well on wednesday then i should be basted on the friday 
dont want to get excited cause it could all change  the most follicles you can have at the clinic is 3 so im just in the loop  hoping and praying that no more grow 

lilo hope your well and you get back onto tx soon


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Well just back from the clinic with a million needles and vials. The Gonal F was so much more straight forward than the Menopur but I'm sure I'll get used to mixing it all after a couple of attempts.

Zoie - Try not to worry too much about your follies. They sound about right to me for the stage you are at and I think it is unlikely you will suddenly have a few more pop up. Fingers crossed for Weds.

x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Will try and have a quick catch up with everyone. 
Kissy - I think you are a little  , in a nice way of course, thank you for the dust!! Definitely need it, not really feeling anything about attempt 3 - I think because DP relationship etc. not good not helping, must listen to CDs again - hypno ones. 

Zoie - sounds good - I don't think anymore will grow now, interesting about your lining as I am on aspirin to help my lining - has been around 5mm on day 10, hoping will be better this time. Have day 10 scan and bloods on Friday. 

Good stuff Lilo - hopefully you should get one in, I know my clinic had a cut off but not yet. 
Hi Chu - enjoy Christmas without the stress of treatment. 

Hi Margocat and PLIBOT - hope you are still enjoying your lovely little gifts.   

Hi Nonnie - ummm...  the interest in my bottom is a bit freaky!! It has been a bit better then ate something too ambitious - garlic bread and regretted it the early hours of Sun morning (TMI!!! ), then last night had something that disagreed, though thought was a safe option - maybe the danish pastry!!! and was up again at 2am!! Great, knackered now.  The weight loss is the only good side, hoping it will go for treatment as will worry it will affect things happening.  Been on a course today and tried to eat limited stuff but wondering if I will regret the Choc Brownie that I couldn't resist!

Hi to everyone else, got my FF pen and bracelet today for becoming a Charter - i think I will wear my bracelet for every appointment - now that I have said that if I forget or lose it I will panic and think it a bad sign, I know how my   mind works!!  Don't think I will wear at school as kids will ask!

       to everyone. Come on BFPs - we need more by Christmas   

Love
Tiny


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo IUI Chicksssssssssssssss  

A very special AF dance for Annie and Lilo, Felix and Chu.... 
                   
You should be impressed as I don't normally show off my dancing!  

Tiny~ Look into my eyes look into my eyes look into my eyes.... one two three back into the room! Did you enjoy that as much as I did?   Hynotherapy can be very relaxing! Sure hope you feel better soon!

Spooks~ GFG         30th  

Nonnie chick~ Yeah just a little excited about Margocat's news - how did you know  I think I might remember Jason Statham.... Mmmmm maybe not   How is tx going... Missed you this week - I know its only been two days  

Zoie~ All seems to be going well hun and fingers crossed for scan on Wednesday and basting on Friday!    

Twishy~ Hows the 2ww going? Fingers crossed for Monday    3/12  

Me me me me me  
Very tired tonight as I can feel OV pain on both sides and thats without meds... Acupuncture has made such a difference with me although tx can be painful at times... Today we did acupuncture fertility - so fingers crossed this cycle results show it!

To all the IUI chicks hope you ok and miss ya... look forward to hearing from you soon!
  

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey there KB, that was quite a dance! I bet the AF will be here in no time!  Mind you I'm kind of thinking now that a few extra days would be handy in case I need to start another one in January. This timing things a pain isn't it?!

Take care of yourselves everybody. Lots of luck & love,

Felix xx
(Who added a negative blood test to her half a dozen HPT today!)


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey there Kissy Bear,

Your dance worked a treat.   arrived this morning so I am going to start injecting again tomorrow. Will def be able to get my last cycle in before clinic closes for Xmas. Am pretty pleased as then I will be able to start the new year at a new clinic with an IVF cycle. That is if this isn't third time lucky for me and of course, as always, I'm praying it is.

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
had scan today only two follicles today 13.5 and a 10 ( ones gone missing) 
they are not big enough yet so got to have a scan friday hope they are big enough 
only thing im abit worried about is on friday will be day 13 of my cycle and then the nurse said they would bast monday if all is good
this will be day 16 of my cycle   could i ovulate naturally and they miss the follicles all together  
im not sure how it works but i ovulate on my own around day 14 but the nurse said i wont ovulate till they are big enough
she wants them to be min of size 16
can anyone help with this


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Zoie,

From what I understand the nurse is right. You won't ovulate until the follie is big enough to be released. This is normally at around 17mm I think but hope some of the other girls will be able to confirm that. I know it is soooo hard and frustrating but there is no point in basting before the follies are big enough as they are unlikely to contain an egg. That is why they like them to be a min of 16mm.

I have everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry can I just ask also who has scanned you the past two times because I got contradicting results and it turned out my measurements weren't quite taken correctly by one of the nurses.

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

lilo i have pm you


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

KB, that dance worked for me too & here I am already waiting for my Day 1 scan. 

Love and  to all, Felix xx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Well this is spooky- my AF turned up today too (with a vengence!) Us iui girls are getting in sync!! Lots of company for the next cycle!!

I haven't quite decided what to do yet- last cycle was naturally and planned to do again which means in for first scan on day 10. Coz it didn't work this month though- may decide on injections which means starting that on Friday- I'm all of a quandry!!

Zoie- it's all looking ok I think- seems like your follies are a little slow moving but they're getting there. If basting is planned for Monday, you will need to inject HSG on Sat/ Sun anyway (think that is right- hope someone will correct me of not) Sure your clinic will give you all the info you need- perhaps go to nxt scan armed with big list of questions.



Annie


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Zoie, hopefully i can answer your question as the same thing happened to me!
My clinic scans you on Day 10 and plans to give you HCG injection Day 12 and basting 36-42 hours after that. I went for day 11 scan on the Monday planning on havng HSG on the Wednesday and follies were too small too. Had to go back for scan on Day 13, day14, day 15, day16 AND day 17 before i could take HCG injection. Like you i was petrified incase i ovulated as normally do so around day 15 and by the time i was basted i was on Day 19!!

My clinic also told me that i wont ovulate unless my follies are mature. My clinic wont do basting unless at least 16-17mm so you are fine. As you can see i got a BFP so so can you. Enjoy and take it easy. Good luck    

p.s I only had one lead follicle in the end and on Day 16 it went missing hence my emergency scan on a Sunday Day 17 but it turned up amazingly. I think it had been hiding behind some bowel! Dont worry everything will be fine


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

oooh! That's great Felix and Annie. Two cycle buddies for the next round then.

When are you going to decide on the meds Annie? With me I don't really have a choice as I don't ovulate by myself.

Good luck girls. Let's hope December is our month.

xxx


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

I do ovulate and my womb lining seems to grow fine etc which is why I am unsure about meds- kind of think, if it aint broke etc... On the other hand, maybe there is something going on that drugs would help with that I don't know about- my big worry is that all these lovely big follies are empty! The nurses at my clinic are really vaugue and don't give me very clear answers.

I've got an appointment at another hospital tomorrow so will ask their advice- also partly depends on work. i am a freelance interpreter so cancelling bookings at the last minute is a bit tricky (although if I have to will just be too bad!) I've asked my agency to cover my booking on Friday but, if they can't, I will probablly feel bad and do it anyway which means another cycle au natural!!

Go December bastings!!! (and late Nov bastings if that is the case for you Zoie, and early 2008 bastings for others!!)

Annie


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Kissy Bear sings to the IUI chicks "Things can only get better..."  
I am so glad you are all off to a great start to this cycle...     

Just thought I would add that Spooks needs our positive vibes and bubbles as she is feeling down.... SO if you have a free 5 minutes could you please PM her and give her a cuddle or two.... and some words of encouragement. Your support will be greatly appreciated. P.S Don't tell her I told you  

Zoei~ How did todays scan go? Is Friday the day for basting?    

Sending loads of love, cuddles and baby dust all round!
  
KB


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Spooks

Great to see you back  - we've missed you xx


Twishy- how you doing? Testing day soon- how you feeling.

Zoie- how were things today? Are you on track for basting? Will it be Friday or after weekend do you think? Good luck x

Lilo/ Felix- how are my cycle buddies!? What do you reckon about the meds for this cycle? I know I am lucky to have the choice. I guess I'm scared that they will actually make it less likely coz my clomid cycle was cancelled- too many follies and a teeny weeny lining. Also, I've never had to jab myself before and I'm a scaredy cat- is it really horrible?

Annie


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Ahhhhhh! I've lost my lucky picture from my profile and it's making me panic  

Anyone technical?

Annie


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

[fly]  
  
  [/fly]


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Annie,

I too am a huge scaredy cat and actually sat on the floor and cried the first time I had to jab myself. Managed to pull myself together after about 40 minutes of saying I couldn't done it. The weirdest thing was it didn't hurt at all. The anticpation is far, far, far worse than the jab.

But, I'm not sure about you taking meds. If you have overstimulated on them before, perhaps you are better taking another natural cycle. The last thing you want is a cancelled cycle because of too many follies. 

Have you tried asking your clinic what they advise? 

x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello Chicks

Well it looks like we do cycle together chicks cos like Zoie my wee follicles are just that... wee. Scanned today and they both 12mm. Was bit disappointed and freaking on the way back down incase i do ovulate naturally before they baste but feel reassured now after reading all the info here. So going to spend the rest of the week drinking copious ammounts of water, milk and going to surgicallay attach a waterbottle to my tummy. Anything Im missing folks (apart from a few brain cells)
Next scan this Sunday (Day 12) at 10.30. Sunday is always my lazy day involving marathon of Hollyoaks ( I know, I know) mixed with large helpings of tea and toast and smuggeled chocolate which I hide but hubby always finds hehe. Will just have to content myself with some Christmas shopping in Belfast instead 

*Zoie* Hope you are feeling reassured too. And just look at Plibot she got BFP and hers disappeared. So GFG   

*Plibot * How are you misus. Still on cloud nine I bet. Its great to still hear from you.

*Annie Lilo and Felix * Good for you ladies and the fighting spirit!!! We will get some December BFP!!

*Tiny * Think you have scan tomorrow huney. Good Luck and hope it goes well and will look forward to seeing how you get on.   We get a pen  Will be on constantly now cos I want one too hehe

*Spooks babe * Sorry to hear you feeling a bit down. You know you can moan to me any time. Sending you loads of positive thoughts  and  

*Kissy Bear* Missed you too. Like the song theme you have going. Have you got one to encourage follies to grow. Was kinda liking the music for Rocky but the Title of the song "Eye of the tiger" Is not really doing it for me. Any suggestions? How you getting on yourself lovie

Baby Dust for everyone   
Nonnie


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Hi Kissy - thanks for your dust! and message. Your messages always make me smile 
Nonnie - you are so lucky you can have scans etc. at the weekend. Was this your day 10 scan - my previous day 10s have been around 15mm, hoping for similiar or better tomorrow. Will be interesting to get blood results as well. Sorry if misled - you have to become a charter member to get a pen!! and that costs! Lovely pen though!
Lilo - I think I will be like that when i have to inject but good to hear you managed it and it wasn't too bad. Not looking forward to that at all! 
Spooks - what's going on with the OPKs? 
Hi to everyone else. 
[fly]   
      [/fly]
Tiny


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi evryone just to let you know i have another scan on friday (cd13)
this is to see if my follicles are around 15/16
and then i will be booked in for basting on monday( praying they are not to big and then i ovulate on my own)   

nonnie hope all goes well for you two i was just wondering why do people use a water bottle 
thinking     for everyone and i will up date tomorrow 
(going to destress myself and prey all goes well)


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

HI Everyone too !!!  

Looks like we're about the same stage Zoie .. I had a scan today (day 7 on menopur) and I had one follie and a few little ones so have been given a few more days worth of menopur.

I'm a bit gutted TBH  , thought I'd have more than that especially with PCOS aswell ... sometimes my body baffles me !!!

I hope it grows a nice mature egg and I don't ovulate too soon (stress !! )

I know it only takes one but I was hoping for more I guess  

Good luck to everyone  

TLZ xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

What dose are you on Zoie. After reading some of these posts I am a little concerned that my follies won't grow too well on Menopur. I have been on Gonal F in the past.

I am going to start injecting tonight. I am on 75 and then 150 on alternate days.

x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi lilo i am on 75iu of menopur and have taken this from day 2 to day 12 tonight will be my last injection
ihave had a good responce to menopur really i have 2 leading follicles there was three dont know where that went 
and i have 8 small on the right and then 5 on the left so really a good responce
i think 2 follicles are good really could'nt ask anymore really 

hi tlz
your not far behind me its nice to know other people are at the same stage
im feeling abit nervous as i will be due to test around the 20th of december( i think) its so close to xmas        for all us women who are as close aswell


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Zoie and Lilo

I'm on 75 of menopur and will go back for another scan on Monday and hopefully basting Tues/Weds

I thought my response so far was a bit poor but from what you say Zoie it doesn't seem too bad - should I be worrying at this stage ??

I'm trying to not think too much about all the "ifs"  - it's driving me   

Thanks girls for your support, really appreciate being able to ask Q's of people going through it too  

TLZxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi all - I'm back on the board ttc no.2 after first time successful iui in 2004. Dd is now 2 1/2 and the centre of our universe! I'm on cycle 2 and getting really frustrated with all of the conflicting info out there. My hcg shot was at 7pm and my iui was 10am the next day. My 2 follicles were 21mm - does this make a defference to the timing? From what I can gather on the internet that gap is too short. Everyone else seems to have a gap of at least 24 hours. With dd the gap was 21 hours. Also, because this cycle my dh's washed sperm total was only 4 million the fertility nurse almost said I had hardly any chance of pregnancy, whereas I've read about people on here being told that anything above 0.5 million has a chance. I'm also reading conflicting views about how long washed sperm lives - although on here most people seems to have been told 72 hours? I's sooooo confused and wondered if any of you have any definite answers?? Good luck to everyone and sacks of babydust.


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Spooks,

I am not sure which OPK your using but it sounds very complicated. I have been using the digitel clear blue which has either a clear circle or when you have ovulated a smiley face - it's really easy - sorry thats probably not much help right now   What day of your cycle are you on ist txt I ovulated on day 14 and this one was day 13 

Take care and lots of      for you

Cxxxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Just a bit of info on OPKs (apologies if you know this!) but you should test as near to 2pm as possible and certainly after 11am. THis is because although the surge happens in the morning it is not in your urine until later on. Before i knew this I missed a couple of surges, and when I did get a first morning wee one I had actually surged the day before. This is definitely true! My fertility cons didn't seem to know this worryingly, and it doesn't say it on the packets. x


----------



## kathleenannie (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

   to all of you cultivating those follies- GO FOLLIES GO!!

I saw a consultant at 2nd hospital today and she persuaded me that it was best to stick with natural cycle rather than risk overstimulation on meds again so that's what we'll do for this month. Guess us Dec. girls are all going to be testing between Xmas and New Year 

Main reason for going to hos was to discuss our free go at IVF.
Good news = we are on the list  Bad news is, list is 2 years   Think I will have gone loopy by then!!

Lots of love and   to all

annie (I'm of to try to rescue my profile picture!)


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi all
Welcome back Rachel and good luck with your treatment.  
Spooks, not sure what is happening with your tests, when I got a faint line it then progressed to strong line then went - maybe it is really faint and still needing to develop?? Don't know, sure it is OK though, hanging on till next week I reckon.  

Let's have some positive GFG vibes - I could do with 2 big juicy ones  (urghh..) 
Hi Carrott, Nonnie, Zoie, Kissy, Annie and anyone else.    
Tiny
 seems a bit better  Thank you all!


----------



## Twishy (Nov 19, 2007)

Some of you seem very on the ball I must say! 

Nonnie, Zoie, Tiny21, TLZ -    good luck with the follies, I had a really slow run this time - ended up basting 9 days later than on my previous cycle but got there in the end - so fingers crossed for you.
Hi Rachel - welcome back  and 
Hi Kissy Bear, spooks, annie - thanks for asking, I've been in a good mood this week, hardly felt anything... but today started to feel threatened by  
What can I do to make her know she's not welcome here!?! I was told to test on Monday 3rd but think I'm going to have a go on Sat (2 weeks after being done). Canny wait!

hi everyone else


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Twishy


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Welcome back Rachel. Good luck with everything. 

Just a quickie to see if anyone can help me. I started injecting menopur last night (have previously used Gonal F in a nice little pen). Anyway, I found it stung a lot more which I guess is because far more liquid went in. Does everyone know if you have to use the whole vial of water or can you use half of the amount so long as you obviously use your correct doseage of meds. I am currently on 75iu and then 150 iu on alternate days.

Any advice before tonight would be much appreciated.

xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi lilo
im on 75iu and take a whole vile with this it does sting when you do the in jection but just remember you dont have to rush it and also if you keep the skin pinched up still this tends to help me 
as for the 150 dose i thought you would have to use 2 viles but im not experienced in that part so sorry  
if in doubt ring the clinic the last thing you want is you didd'nt get the correct dose 
hope all goes well im off for my scan today so speak soon


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Zoie,

Yes didn't really bargain on that part. I know for 150 you def can use only one water as I double checked that on tues. Have phoned clinic though to see if I can use less water and am waiting on them to come back.

Have been thinking about you and your follies. Just to let you know that on day 11 of my last cycle my biggest follie was 14mm so only 1mm more than yours. Then by day 13 it had grown to 17mm and my lining was 8mm.

     for today's scan. Let me know how you get on. 

Oh and re other clinics working at weekends, I don't think too many of them do to be honest, even if you pay private. May be wrong about this though. If this last cycle of IUI doesn't work for me I am going to go to IVF privately. Am hoping to do this at the ARGC under a guy called Dr Taranissi (he is pretty renowned for getting results). I know that he does work weekends so all of this added stress is taken away.

x

x


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG  GFG 

Hey Everyone

Yeah I was surprised I was geting a scan on Sunday too cos I thought the clinic was closed. We are paying privately so maybe thats why. I dont care anyway as long as I get the job done. .

I had menopur for Ovulation Induction. On Gonal F now. Was grand last time and ready for basting after day 10 scan. Bit headachy and sick this time around and follies not as big.....Maybe its a sign...........

*Zoie* I read somewhere that the heat from water bottle helps folllies grow?? Not sure but at least it makes me think im doing something and keeps me occupied. Plus Im sure the follies prefer that than me singing to them. Good luck with the scan doll.     

*Tiny* Was only joking about pen. Much prefer the free company on the thread!!!! Me and Spooks dont want a pen anyway do we Spooks (huff huff  hehe). Good luck with scans too    

*Spooks * like the follie working out!!!  The theme song for rocky would definately go with this picture.... Know what you mean about the other halfs. Im wee bit worried about size of follies and all he is thinking about is trying to get his leg over as much as possible before he goes on his abstance, abistance ......ah god damn it before he has to fast ( i.e. No nookie over the weekend incase i have to get basted on Tuesday)

*Kissy Bear * how are you my friend. Your pretty quite. Not like you at all.......... You must be up to something 

Hi *Felix Annie Lilo Twishy and Rachel *

Lots of baby dust to everyone          ( I cant get my baby dust to move sideways )

Nonnie


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 30, 2007)

One for the wekkend for all my girls who are waiting, injecting, scanning, basting, testing or yippe ia-kaying it (Spooks and Kissybear).......

If you are easily offended turn away now ( Nahhhh, didnt think so) You have been warned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mr Cadbury and Miss Rowntree met on a Double Decker, it was After Eight. 
She was from Quality Street, he was a Fisherman's Friend. 

On the way they stopped at a Yorkie Bar, he had a Rum and Butter, she had a Wine Gum. He asked her name, 'Polo, I'm the one with the hole' she said and 'I'm the  
one with the nuts,' he thought!!! Then he touched her Milky Way. 

They checked in to a hotel, and went straight to the bedroom. Mr Cadbury turned out the light for a bit of Black Magic. 

It wasn't long before he slipped his hand into her Snickers and felt her Cream Egg. He fondled her Flap Jacks then he showed her his Curly Wurly and Tic Tacs. 

Miss Rowntree wasn't keen to have any Jelly Babies, so she let him take a trip down Bourneville Boulevard via her Party Ring. He was pleased as he always fancied a bit of Fudge. It was a magic moment as she let out a scream of Turkish Delight. 

When he pulled out, his fun size Mars Bar, it felt a bit Crunchie. She wanted more, but he needed Time Out, however, he noticed her Pink Wafers looked very appetizing.. He did a Twirl, had a Picnic in her Sherbet Dip and finished off by giving her a Gob Stopper! 

Unfortunately, Mr Cadbury then had to go home to his wife, Caramel., Sadly 3 days later his Magnum lolly started to drip. It turned out Miss Rowntree had been with Bertie Basset who had Allsorts!!!!!!!!! 

Wishing You all a good Weekend 
Nonnie
xxx


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Nonnie - That is so funny! Made me laugh out loud! 
Regarding injections, I use the whole vial as I think the concentration has to be right?? I use an auto injector and it hardly stings at all - I wouldn't be able to bring myself to plunge it in!
I've got 6 days left until I can officially test. Very sad of me I know but I did a pg test yesterday just to see a bfp as I've still got HCG shot in my system.   A lovely little cross appeared! What a waste of money!!   Good luck to all whatever stage you are at. As I'm new I feel a bit out of it and don't know what is going on with everyone yet. xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone 
had a great day today had my scan and got 1 follicle @ 18mm and another @ 13.5mm and to top it off i got a lining of 10.2 
all has gone well so i have my last injection menopur tonight and then my trigger shot at 7.30 AM on sunday (never been up so early) 
basting is on monday evening and i cant wait


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi everyone
Nonnie -    that made me laugh! Thank you. I think you want a pen really - when you consider the fee to become a charter it is an expensive pen! But I felt I wanted to support the site a little as it has supported me so much. It is purple! Surely you want one now!!!! 

Can't help on the injection questions I am afraid but Hi.

some information/advise if possible please - I have only ever had scans and used OPK and now having bloods as well as scans. I had day 10 scan and bloods today - around 3 follicles, max size around 11mm - a bit smaller than had before at this point but they seemed happy. Don't want any more, hoping that 2 will really go for it now!! Going back Monday again for another scan and bloods. Blood result was: 
Oestrogen (spelling? ) 515 - what does this mean? They said needs to be higher but how high?? 
LH 10.5 - they said this needs to be around 20 +. What do you all think in your experience. How much might things have changed by Monday? Lining, they just said thin! Helpful!
I might try drinking loads of water and the hot water bottle thing.

hi Kissy - you have gone a bit quiet!? 

Hi to everyone else. GFG I think needs to be the song - is there anything else we can do?

Tiny

[fly]             [/fly]


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hellooooooooo IUI Chicks

Spooks~ Being thinking of you the whole day! Did you get your surge?    What ever the outcome know that we are here for you!
            

Nonnie ~ Howzit going? Sorry if I'v being too quite  its just that the neighbours have complained about my singing  You really got my braining thinking now for a new song for the chicks and I hope to close off with something dramatic - you know me...  GFG  GFG    

Rachel~ I test before 8am every morning and if I get my surge I test the pee sample from the night before. On all occasions I have surged the night before. I get basted the morning of my surge. Hows this cycle going hun?   

Annie~ I have been on the North East IVF list which is 18 months long and now being told to phone in February to see if the funding is available for me otherwise I have to wait until 2009. I have now booked with LWC in Darlington for IVF and got a 3 for 2 offer. We hoping to start in March but really keeping my fingers that this cycle will work for me instead. Its scary to have to think we will wait that long! We will go mental  Fingers crossed for the natural cycle - GFG  GFG    

Tiny~ Sorry can't help with your question reference your bloods as I have forgotten. If you post the question on Peer support someone (Minx is very clued up with this sort of stuff) can help.

Lilo~ Fingers crossed for this cycle hun    You right about taking the pressure off by being able to get treatment during the week-end. How is this cycle going and hoping that you wont need IVF hun!   

Nonnie~        What a drip!

Zoie~       Monday  

Twishy ~ Glad its gone well for this this last week! Its a good start... Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow!
             

Me me me me me 
Hey chicks, look out for me on TV tomorrow as I will be at the Rugby (SA vrs Barbarians). I will be the crazy chick with a banner saying: "Howzit with all my family and friends names on it" Still trying to sort it all out... as I need to make cheese rolls, get directions sorted out, what I am going to wear (make sure tummy nice and warm) and try to relax and enjoy it too. Being to Ostropath today for back as still not perfect but slowly coming right... Should surge on Monday (day 14)   

To all the IUI chicks and anybody I missed         

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

Good Evening ladies well its Friday - thank the lord   Well this thread it getting rather large for me to keep up with 

Nonnie -     that was brill 

Spooks -     for your OPK for Sun night - I am asked only to test first thing in the morning then when surge is detected I get basted the following day last time at 11.30am time before 1.30pm    it all seems different depending on what clinic you are at  

Zoie - good luck for basting on Monday        

Tiny - good luck for scan on Monday      and glad the   is better  

Kissybear, Annie, Lilo, Rachel, Twishy         

Also anyone who I may have missed           

I am of to do my diary now have a good    weekend
carrottxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Helloooooo Carrott, Where did you come from?  Sorry hun - how can I have missed you!!!!!     
Hows your 2WW going? When I get back on Sunday I will check out your diary... thats if you don't mind? Keeping fingers, toes, legs and arms crossed for you during the 2WW!    

Spooks... Hope this explanation helps you understand better.... I pee in a container every night from Day 10. In the morning I also pee into a container and check if I have received a surge from the morning pee... if I have not got the surge I throw away the pee sample from the night before. When I get my surge on Day 13/14 after testing my morning pee sample, I then test the pee sample from the night before to see if I got a surge 12 hours before. Both 1st and 2nd IUI surges, the sample test from the night before detected a surge. The clinic have asked me to do this as they are currently testing this system out or something like that... 

Spooks and Nonnie ~ Will you two stop pestering me  I can't help it but I LOVE pens!

Kissy Bear and Nina Simone (in-case you tone deaf) sings to the IUI Chicks... "I put a spell on you..." 
Sending you all baby dust..............


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Where did all those BUBBLES come from

          

Thank YOU!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Gosh loads of postings. Is it is me or is this thread going a little mad??  
I think you have to be a priveledged (spelling??) pen holder to have [fly]moving stuff [/fly] and flickery letters!! Just showing off now. Now, now I only have one purple pen 

I think there are loads of positive vibes on here, must be BFP spirit.

I like the  symbol Spooks. I must drink more water, just find it hard, my get something warm on my tummy!

Hi again Carrott.

Wee in the fridge - nice!

I think things might change when some of us move into the dreaded 2ww - into analysing everything again so I am going to enjoy these days before that starts again.

Night all, might pop on again later if don't fall asleep in front of TV. 
       to EVERYONE


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

New home this way.............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121650.0

This thread will now be locked.

Amanda x


----------

